# 10. Rheingauer Mountainbike Marathon - Hart aber Herzlich!!!



## TheOtherDude (13. Januar 2008)

*10. Rheingauer Mountainbike Marathon am 15.06.2008*
Eine völlig neue Strecke erwartet die Teilnehmer der 10. Auflage des beliebten Marathons. Es stehen zwei Strecken zur Verfuegung: 1000 Höhenmeter bei 40 km Länge und 1800 Höhenmeter bei 70 km Länge. Die Location wurde nach Rüdesheim /Aulhausen verlegt um eine reizvolle Tour durch das Weltkultuerbe Oberes Mittelrheintal zu ermöglichen. Fantastische Ausblicke auf das Rheintal und reizvolle Trials werden mit Sicherheit einen bleibenden Eindruck bei den Teilnehmern hinterlassen. Auch das Kids-Race für Kinder und Jugendliche ist wieder im Programm und findet am 14.06.2008 statt. 
Die familienfreundliche Veranstaltung für wirklich wenig Geld. Mitmachen lohnt sich.versprochen.  
Infos und Anmeldung unter http://www.marathon.redpulse.de

*Ort: *65385 Rüdesheim - Aulhausen
*Streckenlänge:* 40km/70km
*Höhendifferenz:* 1000 Hm/1800Hm
*Datum:* 15.06.2008  (*Kidsrace*: Datum 14.06.2008)
*Start:* 9:00 Uhr Marathon
*Ende: *Gegen 18:00 Uhr
*Bemerkungen:* Sachpreisverlosung unter allen Teilnehmern. Sonderpreise für die stärkste Mannschaft, ältesten/jüngsten Teilnehmer/in und vieles mehr.

Startnummernausgabe am Samstag, 14.06.2008 zwischen 17:00 und 20:00 Uhr
Ab Sonntag, den 15.06.2008 ab 07:00 Uhr bis 8:45 Uhr


----------



## hefra (14. Januar 2008)

Boa ist der Start früh! Ich will am Samstag in Willingen fahren und dann zu euch runter kommen. Da muss ich ja mitten in der Nacht aufstehen... oder ich übernachte bei euch. Ich denke ich bin dabei!

Wie ist den das Ende gegen 18 Uhr zu verstehen? Ihr rechnet doch nicht echt damit, dass es Starter gibt die nach 11 Stunden erst im Ziel sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (3. Juni 2008)

Wer weiss  Es gibt auch welche diel etzte ja fast 8 Stunden gebraucht ham 

Trainingsberg

Schlangenbad-Hohe Wurzel


----------



## kastel67 (4. Juni 2008)

Moin,

und Repulse-Bike-Wash-Girls müssen auch noch Zeit haben die Räder der Teilnehmer zu putzen. Deswegen 18 Uhr!

Haben die Gewitter der letzten Tage Spuren auf der Strecke hinterlassen?

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (9. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich finde zwei Verpflegungsstellen auf 70 km im Sommer sind recht dünn, bzw. schon fast Fahrlässig! Da haben die Kollegen vom Erbeskopf Marathon 2003 Lehrgeld bezahlt. Nicht umsonst bringen die auf der selben Distanz 5 - 6 Verpflegungsstellen unter.

Gruß k67


----------



## hefra (9. Juni 2008)

Echt nur zwei Verpflegungsstellen? Da muss ich aber extrem auf meine Flaschen aufpassen, wenn ich da eine verliere verdurste ich!


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde 2. Verpflegungsstellen gehen eigentlich noch. Jedoch stellt sich die Frage ob es eine große Runde ist oder wir zwei Runden fahren. Und wenns neue Flaschen gibt (wenigstens für die 70km-Fahrer) dann ist es denke ich OK.

Ach ja ich bin auch ehr einer von denen die gern mal 2 Flaschen mitnehmen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Jedoch stellt sich die Frage ob es eine große Runde ist oder wir zwei Runden fahren.


Dem aufmerksamen Leser der Ausschreibung, insbesondere der Höhenprofile, dürfte auffallen, daß die 70 km eine Runde ohne Wiederholung ist.  
Das Profil mit ein paar, für Mittelgebirgsverhältnisse, längeren Anstiegen gefällt mir ganz gut. Muß nur noch irgendwo die Form wieder finden...



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Und wenns neue Flaschen gibt...


Für 15 ? Das darf man da nicht erwarten. War auch in den letzten Jahren nicht so.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieviele Voranmeldungen es bisher sind? In dem neuen Anmeldesystem zählt es sich so schlecht.  

Zwei Verpflegungsposten sind zwar in der Tat wenig, aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem ausreichend. Ich verpflege mich i.d.R. sowieso nur einmal und auch nur dann, wenn die Flaschen leer gehen.


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieviele Voranmeldungen es bisher sind? In dem neuen Anmeldesystem zählt es sich so schlecht.



Das wird angezeigt!

70km - 446 Starter
40km - 298 Starter


----------



## kastel67 (10. Juni 2008)

Moin,

zwei Verpflegungstellen sind verdammt wenig. Wenn man das z.B. an den Außentemperaturen und Zielzeiten festmacht. Klar für die ersten 200 ist das kein Problem, wenn man zwei Flaschenhalter hat. Aber z.B. für die Fahrer um die Plätze 300, 400 oder 500  die dann zum Teil 4 bis 6 Stunden unterwegs sind und das dann auch schon in der Mittagssonne. Die müssen dann zwischen den Verpflegungsstellen 2 Stunden überbrücken. Also ich finde das knapp. Vor allem weil die Fahrer/innen sowieso nicht die fittesten sind. 2006 gab es für die letzten in der ersten Verpflegungstelle schon keine Getränke mehr. Was dann zu Aufgaben geführt hat.

Gruß k67


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2008)

picard schrieb:


> Das wird angezeigt!
> 
> ...
> 40km - 298 Starter


dann hab ich ja noch chancen unter die ersten 300 zu kommen 

flaschen verlieren scheint ja so ein folkssport zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Da könnt Ihr Euch doch alle freuen, daß das Wetter wohl nicht so gut(heiß) wird.


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juni 2008)

an die aulhausener oder redpulser hier im forum

wie ist den so die Strecke ?
Viel Wiesen und Schlammtrailanteil?
Gibt es am Anfang eine Engstelle? In Kiedrich war ja am Anfang im ersten Waldabschnitt wenig mit überholen.

Das Wetter soll ja nicht so der Hammer werden. Ab Freitag jeden Tag Regen möglich.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Juni 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> an die aulhausener oder redpulser hier im forum
> 
> wie ist den so die Strecke ?
> Viel Wiesen und Schlammtrailanteil?
> ...



Ich würde mich, wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auch, über ein paar Streckenupdates morgen und übermorgen sehr freuen! 

Kachelmann-Wetter bzw. meteomedia meldet für die nächsten 2 Tage null Regen in der Region und für Sonntag erst so ab 13/14 Uhr ein paar Tropfen - da will ich aber schon längst wieder im Ziel sein


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Juni 2008)

Werde auch dabei sein, mein erster Marathon

2 Verfelgungsstationen kommen mir aber auch recht wenig vor...aber da ich vor allem wegen mangelnder Trainingszeit in den letzten 6 Wochen wohl eh zur Kategorie Platz 300-500 gehören werde, kann ich es mir auch erlauben mit Rucksack zu fahren - auf die spöttischen Blicke wird dann halt geschissen 
Kann ich denn auch irgendwo sehen wieviele U19 Starter es gibt? Oder muss ich die gesamte Liste durchgehen?


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Glaube du musst dich wohl leider durch die Liste durcharbeiten.


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juni 2008)

wo sind denn nun genau die Verpflegungspunkte. (Km Angabe)

Ich habe mal was für Verpflegung 1 bei km 17 gelesen. Stimmt das ????
Wo ist die 2. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2008)

Werde auch dabei sein - natürlich mit Trinkrucksack damit ich nicht verdurste  Schade nur das der Start so früh ist und ich das meiste wohl im Halbschalf fahren muß - ist einfach nicht meine Uhrzeit


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Dann wohl schon um 6 Uhr aufstehen dann ist man bis dahin wach.
Muss aber auch nur 30 min. fahren.


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi
> Ist die Strecke schon jemand mal ganz abgefahren?
> Wie ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit?
> Steile enge Trails Bergab?
> ...



Weiß jetzt auch nichts über die Strecke aber einfach weiter vorne Starten und schon ist das Problem gelöst


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Hi!!     Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber......

Hab mich eben erst hier registriert, weil ich langsam unruhig werde.....  
Hab mich optimistisch zum Rheingau Marathon( mein erster überhaupt) angemeldet und mir bisher um nix nen Kopf gemacht. Jetzt kommt hier das Thema Verpflegung und Flaschen auf.....
Ist es unüblich, wenn man sich seinen Camelbak aufschnallt?? War schon mein Plan, das Ding mitzunehmen.
Und gibt es sonst noch was wissenswertes für nen Rookie?? Klamottenmäßig?? Verpflegung für unterwegs?? Wenn die erste Station erst in 17 km kommt....bin ich schon 3x unterzuckert und halluziniere. 
Alle Infos sind mir willkommen. Wahrscheinlich trifft mich dann zwar der Schlag, aber die Start/Transpondergebühr ist gelatzt. Also muss ich da durch.


Chris, die zum Glück nur die Krabbelrunde fährt. Zur Not brech ich ab und pirsch mich heimlich nach Hause. Wohne zum Glück im Tourgebiet.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2008)

fahre auch mit trinkrucksack,
ist irgendwie einfacher mal kurz "zu nuckeln"
als mit den flaschen zu hantieren.

solange Du nicht in den ersten startreihen stehst,
guckt da keiner komisch


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Also der ein oder andere Fährt auch mit dem Drinkrucksack.
Solltest dir da kein Kopf machen. Aber es gibt Leut wie ich die nehmen 2 Flaschen mit (1x Iso wird dann getauscht gegen neu und 1x kleine Flasche Cola fürs Ende) und kommen so ganz gut über die Runden.
Wegen Essen, da wird gut aber nicht zu schwer Gefrühstückt und beim Rennen gibts Gel.


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

In den ersten Reihen starten????  Will ich mich umbringen??? Vom Start weg soll es 19%ig aufwärts gehen. Da bin ich in einer Nanosekunde von den Cracks überrollt und die Frage nach dem Camelbak ist hinfällig.....

Ich halte mich bei den Windelträgern!!!!

Chris

Ach ja.....Und sonst keine Tipps??


----------



## steelie (13. Juni 2008)

@ schwißtopfen,
ich bin die strecke nur zum teil gefahren, was ich aber sagen kann ist, das es auf jeden fall 'ne fette schlammschlacht gibt. der trailanteil wird sich in grenzen halten, jedoch kurz vor der zielankunft ist noch eine ca 500m lange singletrailabfahrt zu meistern und die zufahrt zum sportplatz (ziel) ist auch ein nadelör - kurz, steil, schmal.


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2008)

Klamotten ist so ein Thema - mal kurz was aus oder drüber ziehen kostet mir persönlich zuviel Zeit. Ich fahre lieber etwas zu "warm" bevor ich anfange zu frieren, und naß wirds sowieso.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

- Nicht zu schnell losfahren, lieber hinten raus Gas geben. 

- Klamotten funktionell, nicht zu warm (keine gefütterten Sachen)

- Gruppe suchen, die ungefähr dein Tempo fährt und versuchen dran zu bleiben. Gruppen fahren i.d.R. recht gleichmäßig in Gegensatz zu Einzelfahrern

noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> In den ersten Reihen starten????  Will ich mich umbringen??? Vom Start weg soll es 19%ig aufwärts gehen. Da bin ich in einer Nanosekunde von den Cracks überrollt und die Frage nach dem Camelbak ist hinfällig.....
> 
> Ich halte mich bei den Windelträgern!!!!
> 
> ...



Och ich bin auch nicht so ein Crack und stehe fast immer in der ersten Reihe und lebe noch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht so ein Crack



nicht?


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Wirst schon gut dabei sein, wenn du vorne stehst. Werde mich als Frischling zurückhalten. Vom Start weg senkrecht in den Himmel ist nicht meins....brauch immer ein paar Meter, um mich auf Leistung zu switchen.

Also.....gut frühstücken, sich ne passende Gruppe suchen, nix überschnullern, sondern hintenraus winkend an allen vorbeifahren, lieber etwas zu warm anziehen, Camelbak ist ok ( sofern man sich damit im Hintergrund hält  ).
Spricht was dagegen, heute oder morgen nochmal ne Runde zu drehen?? Wollte mal spitzeln, ob man schon die Strecke erahnen kann. Was mich beruhigen würde..... 

Auch wenn man es wohl kaum bestimmen kann........wie lange braucht der Hobbyist für die 40km/1000 Höhenmeter

Chris


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Wirst schon gut dabei sein, wenn du vorne stehst. Werde mich als Frischling zurückhalten. Vom Start weg senkrecht in den Himmel ist nicht meins....brauch immer ein paar Meter, um mich auf Leistung zu switchen.
> 
> Also.....gut frühstücken, sich ne passende Gruppe suchen, nix überschnullern, sondern hintenraus winkend an allen vorbeifahren, lieber etwas zu warm anziehen, Camelbak ist ok ( sofern man sich damit im Hintergrund hält  ).
> Spricht was dagegen, heute oder morgen nochmal ne Runde zu drehen?? Wollte mal spitzeln, ob man schon die Strecke erahnen kann. Was mich beruhigen würde.....
> ...



2h sind denke ich in Ordnung


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Was vergessen..........Ist Sch(m)utzschutz genauso lächerlich wie Trinkrucksack?
Oder andersrum......Ist sich flächig einsauen cool und gehört dazu???
Ich persönlich mag ja Dreck, aber wenn es einige Stunden dauert bis zum Ziel...dann ist ne nasse Schlammschicht eher doof, oder??


Chris, die sich wundert, wieviele Ungeklärtheiten ihr kurz vor Toreschluss einfallen


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Dreck in die Fress so musses sein und net anderes.
Gehört also dazu und is cool denn wir sind Mountainbiker 
Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch auf der Straße um die Wette eiern


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

2!!!!!!!! STUNDEN NUR?????   Du willst mich nicht zufällig vera....en, oder????

Ähhhm    erscheint mir arg wenig.....Aber wenn du meinst!!!!!


Chris, die gerade Fragezeichen in den Augen hat


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> 2!!!!!!!! STUNDEN NUR?????   Du willst mich nicht zufällig vera....en, oder????



Will er. Am Anfang ist ein Schnitt von 14-16 km/h je nach Streckenprofil schon recht gut.

Manni
der letztes Jahr angefangen hat und sich daran wohl noch etwas besser erinnern kann

P.S. einen Tag vorher NICHT fahren ist besser


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Na gut Sorry dann halt 3 dachte nur das 2 Ok sind weil ich vor 3-4 Wochen nen Mara über 51Km mit 1600 Hm in 1:53 Stunden gefahren bin das 40 Km in 2h möglich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Hm......verarschen kann ich mich selbst. Wahrscheinlich nur nicht so gut!!! 
Also wird die Sache eher langwieriger. Ob ich am Samstag nicht fahre lass ich mal offen. Ist ja direkt vor der Haustür.........  ;-))

Chris


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Chris, viel Erfolg!

Vielleicht sieht man sich hinten ja raus, wenn Du mich überholst


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Warum verarschen? OK OK es waren 1:54 hier die Ergbnissliste http://sebelracing.de/images/Marathon%20Friedrichsbrunn%20Ergebnisse.pdf
War dritter geworden.


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

@ Racer

   DU bist ja auch ein In-der-ersten-Reihe-Steher!!!!   
Ich bin ne olle Kuh, die von nix Plan hat und mal eben die Strecke mitnehmen will. Wird schon Sinn machen, daß die Veranstalter bis 15 Uhr kalkulieren.

Sollten 2 Stunden realistisch sein, dann schwenke ich unterwegs auf die große Strecke um. Ehrenwort!!!!!


Chris


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

@ Anfänger


Du erkennst mich am Schnuller, der hinten am Sattel baumelt.



Chris


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juni 2008)

Aso wegen Samstag da würd ich sagen.
Eine halbe Stunde Vorbelastung und gut is. Also 10-15 min locker fahren (aber langsam steigern) dann ca. 5 min fast volles Rohr und dann den rest wieder locker nach Hause rollen. Und Freitags also Heute mache ich gar nix also Regeneration vom Training über die Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Hatte die letzte Zeit eher wenig Auslauf, muss also heute nicht unbedingt regenerieren......  Trainiere in dem Sinne nicht......eigentlich in keinem Sinn......*schäm
Will da respektabel durchkommen und vor allem einen bestimmten Herren hier aus´m Dorf abduschen!!! Hab da leider unvorsichtigerweise eine Ansage erteilt.  Aus der Nummer komme ich ohne Gesichtsverlust nicht mehr raus. 
Also...... das muss gehen!!!!


Chris


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

@ Tom


Werde die Augen aufhalten. Schätze aber mal, das es recht turbulent zugehen wird bei ein paar Hundert Leuten.
Mit Vereinstrikot kann ich nicht dienen. Quatsch einfach alle Mädels mit nem schwarzen Cube an, die nen Camelbak aufm Buckel haben. Eine der wenigen bin ich dann...... 
Aber Du wirst doch die " Erwachsenen-Runde" gehen, oder????


Chris, die sich freut.....ob nun 2 oder 3 Stunden!!!!!


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juni 2008)

Moin,

warum geht Schutzblech hinten nicht? Mach ich auch ab und zu dran. Bin einmal bei Sche** Wetter gefahren und der Dreck ist mit 4 Stunden den Rücken herunter gelaufen. Ergebnis....die Brühe hat wie Schleifpaste zwischen Haut und Polster gelegen.     

Ansonsten Camelback geht OK, jetzt nicht unbedingt so ein Transalp Ding. 

Die Einfahrt zum Sportpaltz schaue ich mir am Samstag noch mal genau an.

Ziel: 70 km unter 4 Stunden, wenn es gut läuft unter 3:45 .

Gruß k67


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @desmofun
> Haben auch ein Mädel dabei trägt auch das SIG Trikot blau/gelb mit großer Schloß Apotheken und HS Bau Werbung sind alle auf Canyons unterwegs.
> Selbst habe ich mir die 40er Runde ausgesucht da ich die Strecke nicht kenne gehe ich da lieber auf Nummer sicher.
> Was sich wenn es gut läuft und die Strecke mir liegt in einem hätte ich doch bloß die große Runde gewählt Gefluche äußern wird.
> ...



Wart ihr nicht auch beim Schinderhannes? Habe mich mit dem einen oder anderen unterhalten


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Nicht zum Marathon, aber im Juli nach Lermoos in Ferien. Das ist nicht sooo weit von da. 
Vielleicht erinnert sich einer von Euch an die tollen Zuschauerrufe bzgl. des vor und fahrenden Mädchens


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juni 2008)

ist es echt so schlammig im Rheingau ?? Ich war die Woche über in Mainz uns soviel hat es doch garnicht geregnet.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Das Pirat Mädel?



Weiss nicht, habe nur blonde lange Haare gesehen


----------



## desmofun (13. Juni 2008)

Sorry, wenn ich von den blonden Haaren ablenke....... 

Schätze auch, daß es recht matschig wird. Heute kamen immer mal wieder ein paar Schauer runter...... Und die letzten Tage konnte man sich auch noch ohne Regen in tieferen Waldregionen  prima einsauen.  


Chris, die vorgestern noch zwischen Assmannshausen und Lorch unterwegs war und mit Gesichtsmaske nach hause kam.



Und nun weiter mit den langen und blonden Haaren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mara's,

wünsche Euch viel Spass und persönlchen Erfolg morgen , kann leider nicht dabei sein      

cu
Manni


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

Hey Manni!!!!

   Oh ********!!!!!!!  Das tut mir leid!!!!!!  So kurz vorher sich verabschieden ist bitter........       ( ist mir vor ein paar Tagen auch passiert......war aber ein Motorradtraining......)
Dann kann ich den Schnuller wieder abmachen......
Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.....


Sei tapfer Grüße



Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Hey Manni!!!!
> 
> Oh ********!!!!!!!  Das tut mir leid!!!!!!  So kurz vorher sich verabschieden ist bitter........       ( ist mir vor ein paar Tagen auch passiert......war aber ein Motorradtraining......)
> Dann kann ich den Schnuller wieder abmachen......
> ...




...oder beim Mopped fahren Hast Du da auch einen Schnuller am Sattel 

cu


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

Nö, aber am Nummernschuld!!!   ;-)))


Monstergrüße

Chris


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

Oh!!!!

Streiche das u und setze ein i.......


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Oh!!!!
> 
> Streiche das u und setze ein i.......



Nimmernschuld??? 


Kawagrüße zurück!


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

Dein zukünftiger Ex-Chef hat recht....... 

Aber so sind die Kawasakiisten........  *sichschnellducktundwegrennt


Chris, die eigentlich Mitleid hatte mit dir....so wegen morgen.....sich das aber nun anders überlegt hat....geschieht dir recht........   
( Rotzlöffel....frecher!!!!!    )


----------



## Toni172 (14. Juni 2008)

hier in Giessen ca. 70 km NO von Rüdesheim absolut kein Regen.
Wir sehen uns morgen im 1. Block. Ich hoffe mal für mich, dass die Srecke im 1. Block noch nicht so extrem "Durchgewühlt" ist.


----------



## kastel67 (14. Juni 2008)

Moin,

also ich habe eben meine Startunterlagen abgeholt. Tanja W. meinte, dass es da oben extrem kalt und ungemütlich ist. Die Strecke soll wesentlich anspruchsvoller sein als die alte Kiedricher Strecke, sowohl technisch als auch in der Länge. Am Ziel folgendes Szenario: Man kommt nach 68 km am Sportplatz an, wird dann am Sportplatz vorbei geführt und macht noch einmal  50 hm über eine Wiese. Diese ist seifig und wird vermutlich geschoben. Dann 180° Wende zurück zum Sportplatz die Wiese herunter durch einen Busch durch, 5 m geradeaus und dann kommt eine 6 m Hohe Abruchkante die in bester Kantenklatschermanier genommen werden muss. Also dort kommen dann 800 schwarz gefahrene MTBler aller Klassen und Zustände an und müssen (vermutlich) im Regen da runter. Mahlzeit. Bin mal gespannt ob der Tagesordnungspunkt noch gestrichen wird. Dann noch eine Runde um den Sportplatz und dann geht es durch Ziel.

Gruß k67


----------



## Meridaracer (14. Juni 2008)

Also hier in Mainz gehts auch hat nur zwei mal kurz etwas getropft hoffe das es sich mit dem Matsch in Grenzen hält.


----------



## kastel67 (14. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @kastel67
> Du machst mir aber Mut.
> 
> Wenn ich ein nicht leiden kann ists mir die Knochen zu brechen und das für eine spektakulärere Strecke.
> ...



Wie absteigen?? Da geht es nur diesen einen Punkt runter! Also Fahren oder Springen!!

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (14. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @kastel67
> Du machst mir aber Mut.
> 
> Wenn ich ein nicht leiden kann ists mir die Knochen zu brechen und das für eine spektakulärere Strecke.
> ...



Jetzt warte doch erstmal morgen ab. Dann kannste dich immer noch aufregen Tom  

Bis morgen


----------



## picard (14. Juni 2008)

Macht den Leuten nicht so eine Angst! Die Stelle sieht von unten schlimmer aus, als sie ist. Es ist eine Steile Kante, aber nach einem Meter wird es schon wieder flacher und die Auslaufzone ist sehr lange. Also Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und locker runter. Daneben gibt es auch einen Chicken Way, der deutlich flacher ist und auf dem bestimmt runter geschoben werden kann.


----------



## Cecil974 (14. Juni 2008)

picard schrieb:


> ... einen Chicken Way, der deutlich flacher ist und auf dem bestimmt runter geschoben werden kann.



Siehste...  Also... schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## null.ahnung (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich finds schön, wenn die Strecken mal nicht nur aus Forstautobahnen bestehen. Dann kann man immer noch selbst entscheiden ob man schiebt oder fährt.Außerdem kann ich mich so schon mal an belgische Verhältnisse für nächste Woche gewöhnen.  Nichtsdestotrotz wünschen ich allen viel Spaß morgen... und vor allem Cecil  
Das bißchen Regen wird uns ja wohl nicht den Spaß verderben (eher erhöhen)

So hat man doch was länger von der Strecke  

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Dein zukünftiger Ex-Chef hat recht.......
> 
> Aber so sind die Kawasakiisten........  *sichschnellducktundwegrennt
> 
> ...



Der Muskelkater soll Dich holen


----------



## Tobi91 (14. Juni 2008)

Na was ein Glück sind wir heute nochmal 2 stunden schöööne Trails gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2008)

War vorhin auch da. Es hat zwar nicht geschüttet, aber immer mal wieder geregnt. Man wird also sicher keine trockene Strecke haben. Ich hoffe sehr, daß bis morgen die Parkplatzsituation geklärt ist. In den FAQs steht was von Einweisern. Die waren heute noch nicht da, werden aber wohl bitter nötig sein!



kastel67 schrieb:


> Man kommt nach 68 km am Sportplatz an, wird dann am Sportplatz vorbei geführt und macht noch einmal  50 hm über eine Wiese. Diese ist seifig und wird vermutlich geschoben.


O.K., ich schraub mir jetzt doch die Spikes in die Schuhe.


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Juni 2008)

hallo schweißtopfen. wie ich sehe, hast du sehr viel adrenalin im blut. da geste morgen ja ab wie eine rakete. dann wirste ja unsere SIG mit den neuen trikot super vertreten. ich wünsche dir und den wollis viel glück und spaß und matsch . bleibt heile, gelle
bis morgen mit einem aktuellen bericht und bildern vom taunus biker

Mr. President Berry


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

Bin vorhin im Streckengebiet noch eine gepflegte Runde gerollt. Von trocken bis gemäßigter Schlamm war alles dabei. Die Startunterlagen hab ich bei Sonne abgeholt. Dann hat es Katzen und Hunde geregnet. Jetzt hört es sich nach gutem, deutschen Landregen an. Nicht zu stark aber ausdauernd. Morgen soll es angeblich trocken sein, was aber nicht wirklich helfen wird. 
Ist zwar mein erster Marathon , aber auch als Rookie malen sich in meinem Hirn gerade Bilder von Wegen, die aussehen, als wären eine Rotte Wildsauen durchgepflügt. 
Den Hang hab ich auch gesehen, bei dem Wetter kann man da prima sitzend runterrutschen . Das wird morgen ein Riesenspass........ glaub ich.... 


Chris


----------



## desmofun (14. Juni 2008)

@ Manni

Muskelkater????   PPPfffffffffffff........  Topform hat sie. Werde sogar danach gemütlich per Cube wieder abreisen. SO!!!!!!


Es grüßt das Monster



Chris


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Juni 2008)

Hmm, anscheinend bin ich der erste der sein Statement abgibt. Also, zunächst mal Lob an die Orga und die Streckenposten und Streckenverpflegung. Ich fand`s o.k so ( fahr aber auch eh immer mit 2 Flaschen ) und es gab genug zu futtern und zu trinken.

Streckenposten haben immer schön aufgepasst und gut geleitet, außerdem vor Gefahrenstellen gewarnt.

Morgens beim Startnummer abholen ging alles glatt, tip-top, keine Wartezeit.

DIE STRECKE.......

.......was soll ich da schreiben? Es gibt für mich nix schlimmeres als schlammige Kurse, und das heute stellt echt alles in den Schatten was ich bisher erlebt hab ( und ich hab schon sehr denkwürdige Schlammschlachten geschlagen aber hallo!! ).

Runter gehts ja immer irgendwie, aber ab der hälfte ( bin die 70er gefahren ) gab es berghoch einige Abschnitte die m.M. nach nicht mehr fahrbar waren. Meine Güte, was muss es dort in den letzten Tagen geregnet, ach was red ich, GESCHÜTTET haben, wie aus Eimern. Da war selbst mit Brachialgewalt kein durchkommen mehr.

Für mich steht fest : Rheingau nie wieder bei solchen Bedingungen! Die Strecke ist m.M. nach zu matschanfällig.

Alles andere top!


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Juni 2008)

Also Orga wa echt Top, Nummer holen auch gut. Strecke fand ich OK und einfach zu fahren. Selbst mit dem Schlamm kam ich super zurecht und hatte ständig Grip nur ein mal hab ich kurz das Bike getragen weils einfach schneller ging. Naja das Ende vom Lied ist Platz 1 bei der U23.


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Juni 2008)

Wobei eine Sache muss ich noch hinzufügen und das fand ich net so gut. Und zwar wurde ja auf jeder Distanz in mehreren Gruppen gestartet was dazu führt das man nicht alles Kontrahenten sehen konnte und auch etwas im ungewissen gefahren ist. Auch hatten die die später startetet den Vorteil das die Strecke schon etwas eingefahren war und das ist bei Schlamm nicht gerade unwichtig. Denn auf einer Festgefahrener Linie fährt es sich nun ma leichter. Auch habe ich erst nach dem Rennen davon erfahren und glaubte Gesamt 3. zu sein. Da ich nach hinten genug Luft hatte und vorne die beiden eh nicht mehr holen konnte hab ich die letzten 10km Tempo rausgenommen und somit 3-5 Min liegen lassen um auch die die ich Überholte (40Km-Fahrer) nicht unnötig zur Seite zu hetzten. Aber trozdem riesen Dank an alle Leute die mir sofort Platz machten nur weil Sie schon meine Bremse quietschen hörten und ich eigentlich gerade Ansagen wollte das ich komme.


----------



## Härtner (15. Juni 2008)

Jop Orag war top 

Bis das um den einen Ast kein Flatterband war und ich mir voll den kopp gehauen hab vor der Straße 


Strecke fand ich dieses Jahr technisch sehr leicht. AM Schluss kamen ein paar harmlose Trails.


Ansosnten Top


----------



## kastel67 (15. Juni 2008)

Moin,

also so super fand ich die Orga nicht. Nummer abholen und Streckenverpflegung ist ja jetzt keine logistische Meisterleistung. Aber nur zwei Duschen sind ja wohl schon ein wenig dreist. Und grade mal zwei Schläuche zum Radwaschen waren jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Bringer, vor allem weil Redpulse der Streckenzustand ja bekannt gewesen sein muss.

Die Strecke war in den beiden letzten Dritteln eigentlich unfahrbar. Die Strecke hat von ihrem Untergrund einfach nicht die Substanz diese Menge an Fahrern bei dem Wetter aufzunehmen. 10 - 15 cm hohe Schlammflüsse die man als Wege bezeichnet hatte. Der Erik Hühnlein ist leicht erschüttert gewesen, als er nach dem Rennen mein Rad begutachtet hat. 
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Schadensaufstellung machen was alles hinüber ist . Bremsklötze hinten habe ich schon gesehen. Will nur hoffen das der Antrieb die 70 km überlebt hat.

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2008)

Also erst mal schließe ich mich dem Lob an die Orga an. Parken ging gut, Strecke war sehr ordentlich markiert, Steak war lecker, endlich Startblöcke (was war jetzt eigentlich mit der gesuchten Startpistole?), Nette Menschen an den Ständen.  
Zu Strecke: Für den Regen kann die Orga ja nichts, aber die Strecke war so einfach nicht regenfest und das war der erste Marathon, zu dem ich als Fazit sagen muß: Es hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht. Die Kiedricher Strecke war 2004 auch mal recht nass, hat das aber deutlich besser vertragen. Hier wurde das Rennen stelleweise zum Survival-Abenteuer. Von den 550 gemeldeten Fahrern sind auch nur 385 angekommen. Also, inkl. der gar nicht gestarteten eine Ausfallquote von glatt 30%!  
Ich hatte mir nach der Beschreibung auch irgendwie mehr Trails erhofft (vorhin hab ich allerdings von Forstautobahnen geträumt ) oder hab ich außer den Trails am Ende auf den letzten 10 km etwas übersehen?
Ich würde 2009 gern wieder in Kiedrich starten. Die Aulhausener Strecke werde ich definitiv nur bei bestem Wetter ein zweites Mal fahren!



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem Schlamm kam ich super zurecht und hatte ständig Grip nur ein mal hab ich kurz das Bike getragen weils einfach schneller ging. Naja das Ende vom Lied ist Platz 1 bei der U23.


Du kannst beim Schlamm nicht mitreden. Vor dir sind ja nur 8 Leute drüber gefahren. Da war der Boden ja noch fast jungfräulich.   Bei mir (109 Leute vor mir) waren einige Bereiche definitiv nicht mehr fahrbar. Selbst beim Schieben hat sich das Hinterrad so zugesetzt, daß es blockiert hat. Noch weiter Hinten muß es ein echtes Massaker gewesen sein.  

Ich werd dann mal mein Rad putzen/ausgraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (15. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Also erst mal schließe ich mich dem Lob an die Orga an. *Parken *ging gut, Strecke war sehr ordentlich markiert, Steak war lecker, endlich Startblöcke (was war jetzt eigentlich mit der gesuchten Startpistole?), Nette Menschen an den Ständen.
> Zu Strecke: Für den Regen kann die Orga ja nichts, aber die Strecke war so einfach nicht regenfest und das war der erste Marathon, zu dem ich als Fazit sagen muß: Es hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht. Die Kiedricher Strecke war 2004 auch mal recht nass, hat das aber deutlich besser vertragen. Hier wurde das Rennen stelleweise zum Survival-Abenteuer. Von den 550 gemeldeten Fahrern sind auch nur 385 angekommen. Also, inkl. der gar nicht gestarteten eine Ausfallquote von glatt 30%!
> Ich hatte mir nach der Beschreibung auch irgendwie mehr Trails erhofft (vorhin hab ich allerdings von Forstautobahnen geträumt ) oder hab ich außer den Trails am Ende auf den letzten 10 km etwas übersehen?
> Ich würde 2009 gern wieder in Kiedrich starten. Die Aulhausener Strecke werde ich definitiv nur bei bestem Wetter ein zweites Mal fahren!
> ...



Ich glaube Du warst schon weg als die Bauern anfingen im Regen die Autos mit ihren Treckern von der Wiese zuziehen.      

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (15. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wobei eine Sache muss ich noch hinzufügen und das fand ich net so gut. Und zwar wurde ja auf jeder Distanz in mehreren Gruppen gestartet was dazu führt das man nicht alles Kontrahenten sehen konnte und auch etwas im ungewissen gefahren ist. *Auch hatten die die später startetet den Vorteil das die Strecke schon etwas eingefahren war und das ist bei Schlamm nicht gerade unwichtig. *Denn auf einer Festgefahrener Linie fährt es sich nun ma leichter. Auch habe ich erst nach dem Rennen davon erfahren und glaubte Gesamt 3. zu sein. Da ich nach hinten genug Luft hatte und vorne die beiden eh nicht mehr holen konnte hab ich die letzten 10km Tempo rausgenommen und somit 3-5 Min liegen lassen um auch die die ich Überholte (40Km-Fahrer) nicht unnötig zur Seite zu hetzten. Aber trozdem riesen Dank an alle Leute die mir sofort Platz machten nur weil Sie schon meine Bremse quietschen hörten und ich eigentlich gerade Ansagen wollte das ich komme.



Das kannst Du mal gleich vergessen. Mit jedem Fahrer wurde die Strecke schlimmer. Da hat sich nichts gespurt. Das war einfach nur Sche****

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wobei eine Sache muss ich noch hinzufügen und das fand ich net so gut. Und zwar wurde ja auf jeder Distanz in mehreren Gruppen gestartet was dazu führt das man nicht alles Kontrahenten sehen konnte und auch etwas im ungewissen gefahren ist. Auch hatten die die später startetet den Vorteil das die Strecke schon etwas eingefahren war und das ist bei Schlamm nicht gerade unwichtig. Auch habe ich erst nach dem Rennen davon erfahren...


Das Lesen der Ausschreibung, in der steht, daß in Blöcken gestartet wird, hätte dir hier geholfen. Sollte zur Rennvorbereitung unbedingt dazu gehören.  



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Denn auf einer Festgefahrener Linie fährt es sich nun ma leichter.


Der war echt gut!  Wo war denn heute etwas fest zu fahren?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du warst schon weg als die Bauern anfingen im Regen die Autos mit ihren Treckern von der Wiese zuziehen.


Nö, da war ich noch ich noch da. Bin aber selbst prima raus gekommen.


----------



## desmofun (15. Juni 2008)

Ich fand das ne gelungene Sache für meinen Einstand ins marathonfahren. 
Ok......z.T musste man schon mal schieben, aber sooo schlimm war es nicht. Wenn man erstmal flächig eingesaut ist und sich nur noch automatisch durch den Schlamm kämpft, dann ist es irgendwann ok so. Mag aber auch daran liegen, daß ich öfters unter solchen Bedingungen einfach so fahre.  Ging mir jedenfalls runter wie Öl, daß so mancher 70km-Mann fluchend berghoch lief und ich zumindest noch fahren konnte. In der Ruhe liegt eben doch die Kraft.   
Für meinen Platten, den Rückmarsch zum Start/Ziel, wo ich wieder fahrbereit gemacht wurde ( Danke an Hotte!!!) und den erneuten Start konnten die Veranstalter zum Glück nix. Immerhin hab ich noch ein paar 40km Leute kassiert. Unglaublich wie schnell man Ehrgeiz entwickelt, obwohl frau nur so zum Spaß mitfahren wollte.
Zu den Duschgelegenheiten kann ich nix sagen.......habs einfach gelassen!
Und die Strecke war gestern wirklich noch prima befahrbar. Bin gestern noch 2 Stunden rumgerollt. Auch auf der großen Runde....da war alles ok. Der Regen war einfach Pech. Da fehlte den Veranstaltern vielleicht einfach die Erfahrung, da es ja ne neue Runde war.

Würde sofort wieder mitfahren, egal wie das Wetter ist. Ich fands nicht so wild. Und meine Haut ist nach dem Peeling glatt wie ein Kinderpopo!!   


Chris, die Spass hatte und vor den Cracks den Hut zieht. Schon klasse, wie die an einem vorbeiziehen, wenn man selber fast kollabiert.


----------



## desmofun (15. Juni 2008)

Ach ja......
Und sehr schön war es auch unter einem Zeltdach mit ner Portion Nudeln zu sitzen und zu schauen, wie die Nachzügler über die Schlammwiese gen Ziel gerutscht sind und z. T. sehr schöne, artistische Einlagen darboten.
Schade, daß unter den Bierzeltgarnituren keine Wertungstafeln lagen.  


Chris


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Juni 2008)

Na Sorry wegen dem Schlamm und Spuren fahren aber so kenne ich das nun mal und wenn mir noch mal einer sagt ich habe keine Ahnung von Schlammfahren dann fühle ich mich mal echt geehrt. Davon mal abgesehen das ich genug schlamm Rennen gefahren bin und das bei Marathons wo man die Runde drei vier mal fährt und es sich nun mal von Runde zu Runde besser fahren ließ und trotz Regen. Nur damit Ihr mal wisst woher der Gedanke stammt.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also Orga wa echt Top, Nummer holen auch gut. Strecke fand ich OK und einfach zu fahren. Selbst mit dem Schlamm kam ich super zurecht und hatte ständig Grip nur ein mal hab ich kurz das Bike getragen weils einfach schneller ging. Naja das Ende vom Lied ist Platz 1 bei der U23.



Ach dann warst du derjenige der so laut rumgemault hat 

Um mal mein Fazit zu ziehen: Organisation war echt klasse, Strecke gefiel mir im Prinzip auch, nur wars mit dem Schlamm halt echt bitter. Knöcheltief macht das echt keinen Spaß mehr.....
Ansonsten bin ich eig ganz zufrieden mit mir und meinen 4:40, war ja immerhin der erste Marathon(Und 3. in meiner Altersklasse - das nur 6 dabei waren muss man ja net erwähnen)
Generell fahr ich nächstes Jahr gerne wieder mit, in der Hoffnung, dass dan weniger matsch im Spiel ist... Und ein positives hat es: Für meine zukünftige Rennen kann mich nach so einer 'Entjungferung' nichts mehr schrecken


----------



## kastel67 (15. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Na Sorry wegen dem Schlamm und Spuren fahren aber so kenne ich das nun mal und wenn mir noch mal einer sagt ich habe keine Ahnung von Schlammfahren dann fühle ich mich mal echt geehrt. Davon mal abgesehen das ich genug schlamm Rennen gefahren bin und das bei Marathons wo man die Runde drei vier mal fährt und es sich nun mal von Runde zu Runde besser fahren ließ und trotz Regen. Nur damit Ihr mal wisst woher der Gedanke stammt.



Also da war nichts fest. Das wurde mit jedem zusätzlichen Fahrer cremiger! Erinnerte mich etwas an das Conchieren bei der Schokoladenherstellung!  

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (15. Juni 2008)

Gebt bei Euren Berichten immer an, ob ihr 40 oder 70km gefahren seid.

Das hat heute einen Riesen-Unterschied gemacht. Nicht nur km-mässig, sondern vor allem matsch-mässig...


----------



## trekracer (15. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke (70km) war heute eine absolute Katastrophe. Sowas von Matsch hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Und ich war einigermassen vorne mit dabei, möchte garnicht wissen, wie die Strecke für die Leute weiter hinten war.  

In einigen Passagen war an Fahren nicht zu denken. Und auch beim Schieben hat sich die Kiste so mit Matsch zugesetzt, dass ich immer mal wieder das Gröbste wegmachen musste. Spass ist was anderes.


Was mir nicht wirklich gefällt sind die Startblöcke. Als Nachmelder musste ich aus dem letzten Block starten und war von Anfang bis Ende nur am Überholen. Das ging zwar ganz gut, kann aber irgendwie nicht die Lösung sein.
Die Strecke gibts doch her, dass man einen Massenstart macht, es geht ja nicht sofort in Trails rein.


Orga war top, die Duschen aber leider kühl und es gab nur zwei Stück.


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Juni 2008)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ach dann warst du derjenige der so laut rumgemault hat




Häää wie kommste denn darauf war doch ganz ruhig???


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Juni 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Gebt bei Euren Berichten immer an, ob ihr 40 oder 70km gefahren seid.
> 
> Das hat heute einen Riesen-Unterschied gemacht. Nicht nur km-mässig, sondern vor allem matsch-mässig...



70



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Häää wie kommste denn darauf war doch ganz ruhig???



Hab nur mitbekommen wie du dich beim Coderesearch-kerl über die Organisation beschwert hast


----------



## Meridaracer (15. Juni 2008)

Hö, hab ich eigentlich nicht. Hat  mit niemanden von der Orga geredet auser vorm Start mal kurz wegen der Strecke (Zustand erfragt)


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke war ja wohl die größte Unverschämtheit! Das war doch vorherzusehen, dass es da ein einziges Schlammchaos geben wird, wenn mal 500 Leute durchgefahren sind. Man musste teilweise kilometerweit schieben, weil die Strecke wirklich total unfahrbar war. Das hatte ja mit Spaß wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (15. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Strecke war ja wohl die größte Unverschämtheit! Das war doch vorherzusehen, dass es da ein einziges Schlammchaos geben wird, wenn mal 500 Leute durchgefahren sind. Man musste teilweise kilometerweit schieben, weil die Strecke wirklich total unfahrbar war. Das hatte ja mit Spaß wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.



Meine Worte!!


----------



## bergbiene (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ja schon viel Siffe erlebt aber das war echt unter aller Sau. So eingesaut war ich noch nie. Die letzten 19 km (70er Runde) waren echt eine Qual, der Berg nach der letzten Verpflegung unfahrbar. Schieben ging dann auch nur noch bedingt, da alles vollgeklumpt wurde. Als Veranstalter muss man doch Strecken aussuchen, die auch bei Regen befahrbar bleiben. So kack Wege gibts im Pfälzer Wald (bei mir jedenfalls) nicht. 

Bin zwar ganz nett platziert, aber trotzdem hats mich voll angenervt.


----------



## tobis24 (15. Juni 2008)

das war mein erster marathon. war echt spaßig bis auf den schlamm. mein canyon und ich haben ganz schön gelitten. wir waren ne gruppe von 3 leuten hatten aber alle andere startblöcke. so musste ich  nach dem start 2 gruppen  warten bis wir zusammen waren. machte 17 min zeitminus. anstatt 150 bin ich nun nur 197igster. das bitten bei den ordnern zusammen starten zu können wurde überhört. naja nächstest jahr passiert das uns nicht mehr.


----------



## Mousy (15. Juni 2008)

Ich fande die 40Km Strecke bis auf eine kurze Steigung nach einem Schlammloch (an der unfairerweise fotografiert wurde) eigentlich komplett fahrbar.
War natürlich teilweise durch den Matsch ein wenig rutschig aber das hat es eigentlich nur interessanter gemacht.

Mir hats gefallen. 

War aber meine erster Marathon, mir fehlt also der Vergleich zu anderen Regenveranstaltungen.


----------



## picard (15. Juni 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ich fande die 40Km Strecke bis auf eine kurze Steigung nach einem Schlammloch (an der unfairerweise fotografiert wurde) eigentlich komplett fahrbar.



Dann hast Du Glück gehabt, die 70km Runde war teilweise nicht fahrbar und eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Ach ja......
> Und sehr schön war es auch unter einem Zeltdach mit ner Portion Nudeln zu sitzen und zu schauen, wie die Nachzügler über die Schlammwiese gen Ziel gerutscht sind und z. T. sehr schöne, artistische Einlagen darboten.
> Schade, daß unter den Bierzeltgarnituren keine Wertungstafeln lagen.
> 
> ...



Angekommen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Härtner (15. Juni 2008)

saxe paul war also vor mir 

4.44 200 4 70km ^^ 

Ich war froh durchs Ziel gekommen zu sein bei dem Matsch


----------



## boettgeri (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin die 70er Strecke gefahren und mußte auch viel "Dreck fressen".
Bin froh heil angekommen zu sein, auch wenn's mich 2-3 mal im Matsch hingeschmissen hat.

Habe von der 40er und 70er Strecke GPS-Logs (von mir und einem Freund, der die 40er gefahren ist) und diese in eine Topo-Karte eingefügt, wen's interessiert:

40er-Strecke

70er-Strecke

Gruß
boettgeri


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Juni 2008)

Na, dann bin ich aber froh daß ich in puncto Strecke nicht der einzigste bin der so denkt!
Ich hab gut 2 Std. gebraucht um mein Bike wieder in den Normalzustand zu versetzen.
Klar kann die Orga nix für`s Wetter! Aber die Streckenwahl war teilweise sehr unglücklich.Ich bleibe dabei, diese Streclke kommt auf meine persönliche "Rote Liste von Rennen die ich bei Mistwetter nicht fahre" !

Und wenn ich nun lese wie es gestern in Willingen war ärgere ich mich sogar nicht ins Sauerland gefahren zu sein. Das erste mal seit langem Top-Wetter beim Willinger Marathon und ich schrotte mir im Rheingau den kompletten Antrieb  :kotz:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2008)

tobis24 schrieb:


> das war mein erster marathon. war echt spaßig bis auf den schlamm. mein canyon und ich haben ganz schön gelitten. wir waren ne gruppe von 3 leuten hatten aber alle andere startblöcke. so musste ich  nach dem start 2 gruppen  warten bis wir zusammen waren. machte 17 min zeitminus. anstatt 150 bin ich nun nur 197igster. das bitten bei den ordnern zusammen starten zu können wurde überhört. naja nächstest jahr passiert das uns nicht mehr.


Hm, wenn du bereit bist 17 min zu warten, dann sollte dir deine Platzierung doch eigentlich nicht mehr wichtig sei.
Daß die Ordner euch nicht zusammen starten lassen wollten ist verständlich. Schließlich ist der Startchip entsprechend programmiert. Wenn ihr das bei der Anmeldung schon angegeben hättet, hätten euch die Redpulser da sicher zusammen packen können.

@boettgeri: Eigentlich eine nette Geste mit den GPS-Tracks. Allerdings erschwert das öffentliche Anbieten der Streckendaten es einem Rennveranstalter imens, die Genehmigung für das nächste Jahr zu bekommen. Ein Hauptpunkt in solchen Verhandlungen ist nämlich meist, die Genehmigung der Strecke nur für den Renntag und kein intensives Befahren in den Tagen davor. Das kann der Veranstalter in dem Moment nicht mehr ausschließen, wo seine Strecke öffentlich downloadbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juni 2008)

@adrenalino : ..ja , wetter in willingen war gut !! abe das war letztes jahr auch so !! greez , k.


----------



## hansmanns (15. Juni 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich aber froh daß ich in puncto Strecke nicht der einzigste bin der so denkt!
> Ich hab gut 2 Std. gebraucht um mein Bike wieder in den Normalzustand zu versetzen.
> Klar kann die Orga nix für`s Wetter! Aber die Streckenwahl war teilweise sehr unglücklich.Ich bleibe dabei, diese Streclke kommt auf meine persönliche "Rote Liste von Rennen die ich bei Mistwetter nicht fahre" !
> 
> Und wenn ich nun lese wie es gestern in Willingen war ärgere ich mich sogar nicht ins Sauerland gefahren zu sein. Das erste mal seit langem Top-Wetter beim Willinger Marathon und ich schrotte mir im Rheingau den kompletten Antrieb  :kotz:



Ach kommt, so ist das nun mal. Wenn es regnet werden viele sonst wunderbar fahrbare Waldböden eben zu Magerquark. Ich habe auch geflucht, aber irgendwie ist es doch auch mal was anderes, ein paar Minuten mit Bike auf der Schulter im Laufschritt durch den Regen zu stolpern.

Hattet Ihr auch den Eindruck, daß anfangs zahlreiche Reifenpannen auftraten? Ich war so unter den ersten 30 am ersten Berg und dann hatte ich bergauf einen Durchstich vorne, weiß der Geier, woher. Danach sah ich auf den nächsten 10 KM mindestens 15 Biker mit platten Reifen. Hat da einer Glas gestreut?

Neben allen positivem Feedback für Organisation und gute Stimmung: die "Engstelle" in Aulhausen kurz vor dem Ziel, diese Durchfahrt zwischen zwei Hauswänden, war echt kriminell. Ich habe mit einer Schulter die linke Hauswand gestreift  und dann mal gepflegt Flipper gespielt, nur daß ich die Kugel war. Mit 30 Sachen rein, nach 15 Metern stand ich und das feine Assos-Trikot ist an beiden Schultern zerfetzt. Die Natur-Membran drunter auch. Mit richtig breitem Lenker hat man da auch ohne Fehler keine Chance....

Insgesamt ein hartes Rennen, aber ein schönes Rennen.


----------



## desmofun (16. Juni 2008)

@ Manni

Klar bin ich angekommen!!!     Obwohl es nach dem Platten und Rückmarsch zum Start nicht danach aussah. Aber wir Rheingauer sind Kampfschweine. Wollte mein Debüt nicht so beenden.   



@ Tom

Schade, hab aber nur zwei deiner Mitfahrer/innen kennengelernt. Du warst wohl schon im Vorstartgewühl. Und den Schnuller hab ich nach dem Platten abgemacht. Mit ner guten halben Stunden Zeitverlust hätte den eh kaum einer gesehen....   


Chris


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2008)

das mit dem regen ab km 20 hätte nicht umbedingt sein müßen,
wurde bergab recht frisch
und hab teilweise nix mehr gesehen, 
aber die strecke war ja breit genug.
nach dem schlammloch kurz schieben und dann ging's doch...
(40er strecke)
das bisschen trail am ende wäre netter gewesen,
wenn die vorne dran nicht so viel gebremst hätten 
wollte mich auch nicht so rüpelhaft durchdrücken...

also in allem hat's richtig laune gemacht 

abzüge gibt's für die nicht vegetarische pasta,
aber so kalt wie mir war,
hat das auch keine rolle mehr gespielt.


----------



## andy1 (16. Juni 2008)

Sooo, das war ja wohl ne Schei$$e gestern (70km-Strecke)

Eines vorweg: In meinem Mountainbikegedächtnis gibts eigentlich kein Rennen was mieser war! Ich fahre auch sonst eher ungern Marathons aber mit dem Alter ist so was die bessere Veranstaltung.
Ich habe schon gehasst wenn bei den Go Crazy Touren am Feldberg der eine Leiter immer Touren gewählt hat die immer immer am Grad  fahrbar/unfahrbar waren aber das hier hat allem die Krone aufgestezt:

Hoch-Runter-Zickzack mit immer öfter wiederkehrenden Schlammcatchpassagen. Das hatte mehr gemein mit einem Crosserkurs mit dem Unterschied dass die nur 60min fahren.
Für mich der ich momentan nicht zu den vorderen Rängen gehöre war das eine sinnlose Plackerei ohne jeglichen Spass. Zudem eine Geldvernichtsaktion  (Schäden am Rad, totaler Verschleiss, ewige Säuberungsaktion).


Mal ein kurzer Abriss:

Anfangs war alles gut und schön, dann kam die erste Schlammpassage  schnell hat man gemerkt dass das Schieben des Rades genauso schnell ging und (noch) angenehmer war.
Erste Schlammsäuberungsaktion, 100 Meter später kapitaler Antriebsschaden  ein Steinchen hat sich mit dem Schlamm bis ins Schaltwerk vorgearbeitet und sich dort in dem Käfig mit dem Kettenröllchen verkantet.
Schaltwerk wurde von der Kette dann um die eigene Achse bis in die Speichen gezogen. Stehengenblieben  - Bestandsaufnahme: Es war noch alles dran aber sehr verbogen.
HR raus und habe dann alles nochmal gründlicher gesäubert  versucht hinzubiegen  fast eine halbe Stunde dort verbraten, erster Fahrversuch brachte noch kein brauchbares Ergebnis, nochmal gebogen und es ging dann tatsächlich mit ein paar Schaltungsfehlern ab und an. Wegen dem Schlamm gabs vermehrt Kettenklemmer und ich ärgetre mich dass ich das Aluteil was das verhindern soll nicht direkt schon eingebaut habe 
Schaltauge werde ich wohl mit dem Richtwerkzeug richten sofern es keinen Riß  Schaltwerk wohl austauschen, es ist wohl so überdehnt worden dass die eine Alunase abgeschert wurde.
Schwierig für ein 12 Jahre altes Rad ein Schaltauge zu finden (für einen Retrofan ist das noch ein recht neues Rad). Habe es erst seit diesem Jahr im Einsatz  vorher war es wenig gefahren worden.
Nun waren also zwischenzeitlich arg viele Leute vorbeigefahren die die Strecke natürlich nochmal mehr kaputt gefahren haben *würg*
Ich dachte schon ich käme bis zum Schluss nur noch mit gerade 7 km/h vorwärts in der Passage nach der letzten Verpflegung konnte man nicht mal mehr Schieben, man musste das Rad tragen mit samt aller Schlammpackung.


Also die Transgermany war besser, da fuhren auch viele Leute über die Strecke aber es gab nie so einen Zickzackkurs, mutwillig auf und ab und auch keine Strecke wo jemand die Schlammlöcher der Gegend zusammengesucht hat. War auch erträglicher da man von A nach B fuhr und nicht um einen Ort herum wo jede Steigung und jedes Schlammloch wichtig war.
Wenns mal gerade aus war dann war das kaum zum ausruhen, im Schlamm musste man treten als wenns bergauf ging
Ich bin mir sicher man hätte weniger diese sehr Wetteranfälligen Strecken wählen können  - und mehr Singletrails, z.B. einer der wenigen Singletrails ganz zum Schluss der war in Topzustand, trocken und gut  so als wären da gerade mal 20 Biker drübergerollt.
Also es geht schon, man muss nur wollen. Und gewollt hat es der Veranstalter wohl nicht  einen Plan B gabs auch nicht  sehr schade.

Fürs nächste Jahr habe ich wohl die Schnauze voll bzw. höre mal auf die Beiträge die die Leute vor Start hier im Forum verfasst haben.


----------



## herrundmeister (16. Juni 2008)

War auch auf der 40er Strecke unterwegs - bis auf das Schlammloch und den "Fotohügel" fahrbar. Auf der Strecke ging es recht fair zu, die schnelleren hörte man meist heranfliegen. Das Orgateam, Streckenposten usw. alle nett und gut drauf, die Strecke sauber ausschildert, dank geschlagener Brille trotzdem mal kurz falsch abgebogen, aber gleich lautstark informiert worden 
Etwas wärmer hätte mich nicht gestört und wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich froh NICHT für die 70 gemeldet zu haben. So hats aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

hansmanns schrieb:


> Neben allen positivem Feedback für Organisation und gute Stimmung: die "Engstelle" in Aulhausen kurz vor dem Ziel, diese Durchfahrt zwischen zwei Hauswänden, war echt kriminell. Ich habe mit einer Schulter die linke Hauswand gestreift  und dann mal gepflegt Flipper gespielt, nur daß ich die Kugel war. Mit 30 Sachen rein, nach 15 Metern stand ich und das feine Assos-Trikot ist an beiden Schultern zerfetzt. Die Natur-Membran drunter auch. Mit richtig breitem Lenker hat man da auch ohne Fehler keine Chance....


Ach komm. Fahren muss man schon können...


Mein Rad habe ich gestern abend noch komplett zerlegt. Das wird jetzt einige lange Abende geben, bis alles wieder auf Vordermann ist. Im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich wie blöd, dass ich nicht die 40er gefahren bin.


Es wurde schon gesagt, aber ich sags ruhig nochmal:
Der Veranstalter hat den Zustand der Strecke im Detail gekannt, da hätte ich mir fairerweise etwas Aufklärung gewünscht. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was danach noch kommt, wäre ich bei der zweiten Streckenteilung auf jeden Fall auf die 40er abgebogen - Wertung hin oder her.


----------



## andy1 (16. Juni 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was danach noch kommt, wäre ich bei der zweiten Streckenteilung auf jeden Fall auf die 40er abgebogen - Wertung hin oder her.



und ich erst... dann wäre ich früher zuhause gewesen und wäre trotzdem noch froh über das Geleistete gewesen.

Ja, die Engstelle, hatte da keine Probleme, da gabs zuvor schlimmeres 
einige ausnahmsweise mal harte Fahrrinnen im Weinberg, die nette steile Abfahrt, hab aber alles ohne Sturz trotz schnellen Abfahrten gemeistert (halt viel Bikeerfahrung aber momentan zu wenig Schmalz in de Beener).


----------



## plattmar (16. Juni 2008)

70 km Strecke und weit hinten in der Platzierung.
Ja, es war ein Massaker. Schlamm, Schlamm und noch mehr Schlamm.
Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Sicht bei solchen Verhältnissen. Mich hat es zweimal umgerissen, da ich einfach nichts mehr gesehen habe. Ich versuche zwar mit Wasser die Brille wieder freizubekommen, der Erfolg ist aber eher bescheiden.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich nur fluchende Biker gesehen habe.

PLattmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

plattmar schrieb:


> 70 km Strecke und weit hinten in der Platzierung.
> Ja, es war ein Massaker. Schlamm, Schlamm und noch mehr Schlamm.
> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Sicht bei solchen Verhältnissen. Mich hat es zweimal umgerissen, da ich einfach nichts mehr gesehen habe. Ich versuche zwar mit Wasser die Brille wieder freizubekommen, der Erfolg ist aber eher bescheiden.
> Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich nur fluchende Biker gesehen habe.
> ...


Ja die Sicht war neben dem Matsch das zweite Problem.
Ohne Brille fliegts einem in die Augen, mit Brille bräuchte man Scheibenwischer.

Es gab etliche Passagen, durch die ich im Blindflug gefahren bin. Gab halt leider nicht immer die Möglichkeit, mal ein paar Meter freihändig zu fahren um die Brille zu spülen.


----------



## null.ahnung (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Auch für mich war es der mit Sicherheit schlimmste Ritt an den ich mich erinnern kann!!
Die erste lange Schlammpassage ging ja noch(man konnte mit Ach und Krach noch fahren). Das fand ich sogar noch lustig!
Aber was nach der letzten VP kam,war echt der Hammer!! 
Wenn man mal einen Berg hoch schieben muß,kann man damit ja noch leben.Aber selbst das war für mich unmöglich!! 
Nach spätestens 100m waren VR und HR immer wieder komplett blockiert!!(Das erste mal das ich meine HS33 verflucht habe!!! ) Und ein 20kg Packet zu schultern ist auch nicht so leicht!
Und danach war an vernünftiges fahren nicht mehr zu denken.Immer wieder Kettenklemmer!! 
Da bin ich dann nur noch auf ankommen gefahren,um mein Bike wenigstens nicht noch mehr zu zerstören!!


Ob der Veranstalter das hätte wissen können will ich hier nicht beurteilen,aber auch ohne die Witterungseinflüße hätte mich die Strecke nicht gerade begeistert!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Wiegetritt (16. Juni 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal...
Bin in den letzten Jahren schon manchen Marathon mitgefahren, aber dieser hier war echt der Übelste. Bei der 70 km Runde hatte ich im Schlamm zwei mal Bodenkontakt und bin daher etwas zaghafter gefahren, denn meine Reifen (meine falsche Wahl) waren nicht wirklich schlamm und traktionsfähig. Je mehr Fahrer dann aber vor einem waren, umso schlimmer wurde es. Wie bereits andere bestätigt habe, waren manche Passagen (z.B. der Anstieg nach der zweiten Verpflegung) tatsächlich unfahrbar. Auf den letzten 12 km hoffte ich dann, es etwas zügiger angehen zu lassen (gemäß Höhenprofil sollte das möglich sein), aber dem war nicht so. Teilweise hatte ich massive Schaltungsprobleme und die dabei auftauchenden Geräusche gingen mir durch Mark und Bein. Was für eine Materialzerstörung. Auf den letzten km hieß es dann nur noch ohne Spaß heil ankommen.
Trotz prinzipiell guter Orga (auch die Traktoren waren schnell besorgt und alle waren sehr hilfsbereit) war die Anzahl der Schläuche zum Bikeputz (die ja wirklich nötig waren) sehr knapp und es dauerte mind 30 min Wartezeit (natürlich im regen) ehe man drankam.
Fazit: war für mich nicht so prickelnd und ich werde diese Strecke nur noch mal fahren, wenn wirlich knockentrocken.


----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sind online!

http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...213613257-21918&ls=d&nocache=1213613257-21918

Grössten Respekt für die Nachtschicht der Jungs & Mädels von FirstFotoFactory!!!
Das Zuordnen der Bilder zu den Startnummern ist eine stundenlange Fizzelarbeit, die bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch schon mal zwei Wochen dauert. Gute und viele Bilder (16 Stück von mir...).



Wie mein Rad nach dem Rennen aussah, kann man in meinem Benutzeralbum sehen...


----------



## andy1 (16. Juni 2008)

da hat sich jemand reingeschmuggelt...
mal schauen ob ich mir Fotos hole...
eigentlich wollte ich aus Spass ja mit einem alten sehr bunten Panasonic-Retrotrikot fahren 







Ich würde mal sagen dass die moderne Technik (Fully, Scheibenbremsgedöns) an dem Tag nicht viel gebracht hat, meine Felgenbremsen waren jedenfalls ok bis auf den Schlamm am Bremszug der übern Reifen ging. Meine Wampe hat mir auch nix gebracht - da werde ich noch dran arbeiten müssen-

Rohloff-Speedhubfahrer hatten sicher einige Vorteile.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind online!...


na toll, 2 beim schieben der rest "straße"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (16. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was ihr habt. Klar war es schlammig, klar war es rutschig und klar musste man laufen. Ich bin 70km gefahren. Recht weit vorne.
Bis auf den ganzen Verkehr im letzten Abschnitt wo ich dann auch gleich mal im Bach hängengeblieben bin war es doch voll ok. 
Da bin ich schon wesentlich schlimmere Rennen gefahren. Vorallem bei CC Rennen war es letztes Jahr viel matschiger und man musste mehr laufen. 
Bei allem solltet ihr bedenken, dass die meisten immer nach Trails rufen, wird aber bei Regen abseits von Forstautobahn gefahren gibts gleich Geschrei weils dreckig ist. 
Kann ich nicht verstehen. Das es Schlamm gibt war vorher klar, wem dass nicht gefällt der brauch ja nicht starten. Da kann der Veranstallter nichts für.

Was mich gestört hat und verbessert werden kann ist die Platzierung der Verpflegung. Warum in einer Kurve? Warum direkt vom Anstieg? Da brauche ich meine Hände um am Lenker zu ziehen... Das nächste mal bitte an einem leichten Anstieg auf der Waldautobahn.


----------



## klausing (16. Juni 2008)

Schade, dass man die Bilder nicht insgesamt durchblättern kann und die Bilder bei Impressionen finde ich auch ein wenig zu wenig ...
Was den Marathon anbelangt, so bin ich auch die 70km Strecke gefahren und war auch im hinteren Feld. Da war es wirklich eine Schlammschlacht mit 10-15cm tiefen Schlammwegen.
Es war mein erster Marathon und dann gleich so einer. Da bin ich ich froh, dass ich und mein Bike ohne Schäden angekommen sind.
"Lustig" fand ich immer diese "Wer hat den schönsten Stock zum Schlamm kratzen"-Spielchen :-D
Das Zeug hat ja so geklebt, dass selbst ein Aufstampfen des Rades den Dreck nicht abfallen ließ. Da half wirklich nur noch kratzen. Es war eine schöne Mischung aus Laub, Gras und lehmartigen Boden. 
Ich denke mal die Wege der 70iger Runde sind erst einmal für die nächsten Wochen ruiniert ... Vielleicht kann man damit noch Geld verdienen und das ganze in Tüten als Fangopackung abfüllen und verkaufen ....  ... genug ist ja davon noch da.


----------



## dib (16. Juni 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> da hat sich jemand reingeschmuggelt...
> mal schauen ob ich mir Fotos hole...



Btw. die Preise sind ja mal mit nichts zu rechtfertigen!
Die Fotoflat für 24,99 oder pro Bild 13,90 .... ich z.B. bin an 2 stellen Fotographiert worden macht 9 (NEUN) bilder die immer nur leicht versetzt sind. 
Da bin ich vom Sportograf echt besseres gewohnt da kostet ein Bild (als Datei) nur 3,99 und die Fotoflat nur 16,99 und das ganze aus etlichen Perspektiven die teilweise schon künstlerischen Charakter haben!
Naja, trotzdem hätte ich gerne ein Schlammbild von mir


----------



## picard (16. Juni 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was ihr habt. Klar war es schlammig, klar war es rutschig und klar musste man laufen. Ich bin 70km gefahren. Recht weit vorne.
> Bis auf den ganzen Verkehr im letzten Abschnitt wo ich dann auch gleich mal im Bach hängengeblieben bin war es doch voll ok.
> Da bin ich schon wesentlich schlimmere Rennen gefahren. Vorallem bei CC Rennen war es letztes Jahr viel matschiger und man musste mehr laufen.
> Bei allem solltet ihr bedenken, dass die meisten immer nach Trails rufen, wird aber bei Regen abseits von Forstautobahn gefahren gibts gleich Geschrei weils dreckig ist.
> Kann ich nicht verstehen. Das es Schlamm gibt war vorher klar, wem dass nicht gefällt der brauch ja nicht starten. Da kann der Veranstallter nichts für.



Gegen etwas rutschig und schlammig ist ja nicht zu sagen (ich bin den ganzen Winter durchgefahren). Aber der Schlamm war ja noch nicht einmal auf den Trails sondern auf den eher breiten Waldwegen. Dieser Schlamm hatte bei mir alles zugesetzt, so dass sich das Rad kaum noch gedreht hatte. Nach 40km war der Umwerfer so mit Schlamm zugesetzt, dass das kleine Kettenblatt nicht mehr rein ging. War nicht so richtig günstig bei den Steigungen die da noch kamen. Die wenigen Singletrails waren dagegen meistens gut in Schuss, die letzten 5 km zum Ziel liesen sich gut fahren. Die "Wingertsrutsche" war auch kein Problem. 
Aber die Kiedricher-Strecke in den letzten Jahren habe ich angenehmer und technisch interessanter empfunden.


----------



## picard (16. Juni 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> na toll, 2 beim schieben der rest "straße"



Da hatten wir auf der 70km Runde Glück. In die Schlammwüste haben sich noch nicht mal die Fotografen hingetraut.


----------



## Wiegetritt (16. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder von FirstFactory sind m.E. recht gut geworden. Trotz des recht hohen Preises überlege ich erstmals welche zu kaufen (wg. der besonderen Erinnerung). Man muss halt bedenken, dass die da ganz viele Bilder mahcen, von denen vermutlich nur recht wneige gekauft werden und der ganze Aufwand muss sich halt halbwegs rechnen...


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juni 2008)

> Aber der Schlamm war ja noch nicht einmal auf den Trails sondern auf den eher breiten Waldwegen



Genau so isses! Matsch auf Trails ist ja schon fast normal. Aber wenn man die Pampe dann auch noch auf den Verbindungswegen und Anstiegen hat dann is schluss mit lustig.
Siehe Frammersbach, dort fährt man bergauf fast nur gut geschotterte Fortswege, bergab gehts auf Trails. Als es letztes Jahr zur denkwürdigen Schlamm&Waserschlacht dort kam konnte man wenigstens auf den Forstwegen wieder Zeit gut machen.

Es gibt bestimmt rund um Aulhausen genügend gut befestigte Forstwege mit denen sich die Trails verbinden lassen.



> Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was ihr habt. Klar war es schlammig, klar war es rutschig und klar musste man laufen. Ich bin 70km gefahren. Recht weit vorne.



Nochmals; das ist KEIN Maßstab! Vorne gabs wenig Probleme, hat mir auch ein Teamkamerad bestätigt. Je weiter hinten man stand umso schlimmer wurde es.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Vorne gabs wenig Probleme, hat mir auch ein Teamkamerad bestätigt. Je weiter hinten man stand umso schlimmer wurde es.



also fazit für die meisten von euch : ihr müsst einfach schneller werden   

als ich den fred hier meiner rohloff vorgelesen habe, war sie etwas sauer mit mir, dass wir nicht mitgefahren sind  

duck und wech ...


----------



## desmofun (16. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich erschlägt mich jetzt keiner... ..aber.......

Seid ihr überwiegend so angepisst, weils euch z.T. die Bikes geschädigt hat oder weil die Zeiten gelitten haben??

Oder hab ich die falsche Einstellung, weil die Veranstaltung was von Abenteuer hatte und mal schieben und schleppen dabei war und das für mich dazu gehört. Nicht nur bei so einem Marathon, auch im Normalbetrieb.
Fahrt ihr denn nicht im Herbst/Winter, wenn es auch schlammig ist??

Will wirklich nicht mit meiner Frage provozieren. Bin halt n Rookie und sah bisher das mountainbiken als so ne Multi Dremel Sache an. Von allem etwas....


Chris, die vielleicht doch kein Wettbewerbs-Typ ist


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Juni 2008)

Naja denke mal, es gehört zum MTB-Sport dazu sich im Dreck "rumzuwelzen" aber irgendwo sollte man beachten das man ein Rennen fahren möchte und man kann nur ordentlich ein Rennen fahren wenn man das Gefühl hat vorwärts zu kommen. Wenn man aber ständig nur aufs Maul fliegt oder den Kurs nur so abrutscht dann hat das auch irgendwo keinen Sinn mehr auch sollte man ja beachten das es auch immer wieder Leute gibt die zum ersten mal Starten und daher nicht so die Erfahrung haben. Das das Material leitet gehört halt mit zum Sport aber so dolle muss es auch wieder nicht sein. Wobei es sich bei mir noch in Grenzen gehalten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erschlägt mich jetzt keiner... ..aber.......
> 
> Seid ihr überwiegend so angepisst, weils euch z.T. die Bikes geschädigt hat oder weil die Zeiten gelitten haben??
> 
> ...



Erschlagen...tolles Angebot!   

Also ich denke jeder hätte ja aussteigen können wenn er (sie) es für zu heftig empfunden hat. Ich jedenfalls "versenke" mein Bike gerne im Schlamm, sonst hätte ich auch Extrem-Billardspieler  werden können. Gibt mir persönlich einen besonderen Kick 



desmofun schrieb:


> Chris, die vielleicht doch kein Wettbewerbs-Typ ist


Hoffe das ändert sich noch, damit wir uns vielleicht doch mal beim Marathon begegnen...?


----------



## Alexander74 (16. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie bin ich doch ziemlich neugierig, weil ich nicht bis zur Siegerehrung gewartet habe...

Weiß jemand ob der Fahrer mit der Startnummer 200 tatsächlich die 70er gewonnen hat (mit Bike mit Doppelbrückengabel und Rucksack) oder ob er sich nur verfahren hat und so als erster gewertet wurde??? 

Falls er tatsächlich gewonnen hat, meinen Glückwunsch. 


Alexander


----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

Alexander74 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich doch ziemlich neugierig, weil ich nicht bis zur Siegerehrung gewartet habe...
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der Fahrer mit der Startnummer 200 tatsächlich die 70er gewonnen hat (mit Bike mit Doppelbrückengabel und Rucksack) oder ob er sich nur verfahren hat und so als erster gewertet wurde???
> 
> ...


Da hab ich heute auch Bauklötze gestaunt, als ich das Bild aufgerufen habe.
Also ich habe im Nachhausegehen noch was von einer Disqualifikation wegen Abkürzens gehört - das muss er wohl gewesen sein.
Schätze mal, er ist bei einer der Streckenteilungen ohne böse Absicht auf die 40er abgebogen. An dem Tag, an dem "so jemand" das Ding in unter drei Stunden gewinnt, gebe ich den Sport auf (sorry, nix für ungut der 200 gegenüber...)


----------



## desmofun (16. Juni 2008)

@ Manni


Keine Sorge! Nix gegen Wettbewerb, daß geb ich mir bestimmt nochmal. Aber viel mehr als ein Spass-Fahrer wird nicht aus mir. Schätze, daß für mehr schon ein Plan nötig ist und das ist nicht so unbedingt meins. Bin unter Abzug aller Stand/Verirrungszeiten zufrieden mit meinem Debüt. Und keiner kann sich vorstellen, wie froh ich über weggeworfenes Müslipapier war. Das hat mich halbwegs auf Kurs gehalten. Ausnahmsweise ein Dank an alle Müll-Schweine!!!    Ihr habt mir schon geholfen!!!


Chris, die sich gerne schlagen lässt, wenn sie erwischt wird


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise findet der Rheingau-Marathon immer bei sehr gutem Wetter statt, aber dieses mal .... war das eine Schlammschlacht mit Regen! Die Strecke mit den schwierigen Matschpassagen, hatte es in sich!!! Als ehemaliger Läufer kamen mir gerade diese Passagen sehr zu gute. Die Startblockaufteilung fand ich sehr gut, und trotzdem hätten mehr Leute mit Ihren Leistungen aus dem Vorjahr für die Startblockeinteilung berücksichtigt werden sollen. Mein Platz letztes Jahr 126. und dieses Jahr 23. Somit hatte ich im 3. Startblock jede Menge Leute zu überholen. Psychisch zwar von Vorteil, aber teilweise auch anstrengend und in Kurven gefährlich. Es war sogar eine zusätzlich eingerichtete Verpflegungsstation aufgebaut, die notwendig war. Gefehlt haben mir allerdings die Getränke im Zielbereich (schlichter Tee hätte gereicht).

Das einfädeln der Kurzdistanz- in die Langdistanzrunde war gerade für die vorderen Fahrer ein Hindernis. Gepaart mit dem Schlamm, waren einige gefährliche Manöver notwendig. Trotzdem haben sich gerade die Fahrer der Kurzdistanz an die Regeln gehalten und soweit wie möglich Platz gemacht. 

Auch wenn es lange Schlangen an der flugs eingerichteten Bikewash-Anlage gab, so war auch das eine spontan gelungene Einrichtung. Die Tombola hat sich in die Länge gezogen (weniger wäre mehr), vor allem die Auslosung des Scott-Scale-MTB ging zum Schluss völlig unter. Schade drum.

Weiter so!


----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auch wenn es lange Schlangen an der flugs eingerichteten Bikewash-Anlage gab, so war auch das eine spontan gelungene Einrichtung.


Das hast Du jetzt aber lustig formuliert.
Das wäre wirklich oberpeinlich für den Veranstalter, wenn er die Bikewash-Anlage "flugs" und "spontan" eingerichtet hätte.... bei den Bedingungen.

Da hätte man wohl eher mal dafür sorgen sollen, dass noch mindestens fünf weitere Waschplätze zur Verfügung stehen. Oder sollte das schon das gesamte Schlauchkontingent der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr von Aulhausen gewesen sein? Ich hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## trekracer (16. Juni 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Trotzdem haben sich gerade die Fahrer der Kurzdistanz an die Regeln gehalten und soweit wie möglich Platz gemacht.


Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.
Als Nachmelder bin ich aus dem letzten Block gestartet und einigermassen weit vorne ins Ziel gekommen.
Ich habe noch kein Rennen erlebt, wo die "Langsamen" so rücksichtsvoll und schon beim leisesten Geräusch von hinten Platz gemacht haben. Das lag sicher auch an den mehrfachen Bitten vorm Start und dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis, dass im letzten Block schnelle Fahrer unterwegs sind.
Dafür einen dicken


----------



## kastel67 (16. Juni 2008)

Impressionen:

Vorher:



Nachher:







Das nächste mal bei auch nur einem Anflug von REGEN ohne mich!

Gruß k67


----------



## klausing (16. Juni 2008)

> Ich habe noch kein Rennen erlebt, wo die "Langsamen" so rücksichtsvoll und schon beim leisesten Geräusch von hinten Platz gemacht haben.


So etwas sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein. Für mich als "Spaßfahrer" ist es jedenfalls so. Was nicht heißt, dass nicht auch die langsameren Fahrer ihren Ehrgeiz haben, aber wahrscheinlich waren es auch die Bedingungen die dies möglich machten. Jedenfalls habe ich insgesamt beim Umgang der Biker untereinander und auch die Rücksicht und Hilfe untereinander als sehr positiv empfunden!
Es war mein erster MTB-Marathon, aber wenn das immer so ist, dann Hut ab vor der gesamten MTB-Gemeinde !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Juni 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Das hast Du jetzt aber lustig formuliert.
> Das wäre wirklich oberpeinlich für den Veranstalter, wenn er die Bikewash-Anlage "flugs" und "spontan" eingerichtet hätte.... bei den Bedingungen.
> 
> Da hätte man wohl eher mal dafür sorgen sollen, dass noch mindestens fünf weitere Waschplätze zur Verfügung stehen. Oder sollte das schon das gesamte Schlauchkontingent der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr von Aulhausen gewesen sein? Ich hoffe doch nicht.



Meine Idee war es ursprünglich zum Rhein herunterzufahren, um mein MTB zu baden. Es wollte allerdings keiner mit, um danach wieder 200 Höhenmeter den Berg hinaufzufahren. Ein Traktor-Shuttle-Service wäre doch auch ne gute Idee gewesen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

desmofun schrieb:


> @ Manni
> 
> 
> Keine Sorge! Nix gegen Wettbewerb, daß geb ich mir bestimmt nochmal. Aber viel mehr als ein Spass-Fahrer wird nicht aus mir. Schätze, daß für mehr schon ein Plan nötig ist und das ist nicht so unbedingt meins. Bin unter Abzug aller Stand/Verirrungszeiten zufrieden mit meinem Debüt. Und keiner kann sich vorstellen, wie froh ich über weggeworfenes Müslipapier war. Das hat mich halbwegs auf Kurs gehalten. Ausnahmsweise ein Dank an alle Müll-Schweine!!!    Ihr habt mir schon geholfen!!!
> ...



Hallo Chris,

so dachte ich letztes Jahr auch mal...dann bin ich im August meinen ersten Marathon gefahren und gleich besser gewesen als viele andere 
Seitdem lässt es mich nicht mehr los, hinter das Geheimnis der Besten zu kommen . Auch ohne die notwendigen "Trainingspläne" habe ich in den letzten 10 Monaten erhebliche Fortschritte festgestellt mit "nur" 2-3x pro Woche 1-3 Std. fahren.
Sicher reicht das niemals für ganz vorne, aber immerhin für gute Mittelfeldplatzierungen. Es kann halt nicht jeder Erster sein 

Also, mein nächstes Ereignis wird der Pfälzerwald Marathon am 9.8., der eine ganz besonders feine Strecke bietet Vorher 3 Wochen Urlaub, mal sehen was noch geht 

cu
Manni


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Juni 2008)

Alexander74 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich doch ziemlich neugierig, weil ich nicht bis zur Siegerehrung gewartet habe...
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der Fahrer mit der Startnummer 200 tatsächlich die 70er gewonnen hat (mit Bike mit Doppelbrückengabel und Rucksack) oder ob er sich nur verfahren hat und so als erster gewertet wurde???
> 
> ...



Ja Startnummer 200 hatb gewonnen mit 3 min Vorsprung, zumindest steht es so in der Ergebnissliste


----------



## filiale (17. Juni 2008)

Ich finde daß wir einen tollen Sport betreiben. Und dazu gehört es eben auch das man mal dreckig wird. Wir wollen ja nicht an der Eisdiele unsere Bikes zur Show ausstellen. Und ab einem gewisssen Punkt wird es mir persönlich auch egal wie schlammig es ist, da kommt dann erst der richtige Spaßfaktor auf  

Außerdem haben wir uns zu einem MARATHON angemeldet und nicht zum Eisessen.

Also freut Euch darüber mal ein knackiges Event mit allen Schickanen gefahren zu sein, Ihr werdet es noch lange in Erinnerung behalten. Ich finds jedenfalls klasse und habe kein Problem damit auch mal schlammig zu werden, das bringt das Hobby eben mit sich. Sonst wäre ich kein Mountainbiker  Und jetzt hört auf mit der "rumflennerei" sonst ist es das falsche Hobby. (meine pers. Meinung)


----------



## andy1 (17. Juni 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Gefehlt haben mir allerdings die Getränke im Zielbereich (schlichter Tee hätte gereicht).



Ja, das hat mir auch massiv gefehlt, niemand läßt so arg viel Trinkreserven in seiner Flasche dass man da am Schluss noch genug hat.
Auch ist man froh um ein frisches Getränlk aus einem billigen sauberen Plastebecher - dazu hätte es wirklich nicht viel gebraucht-.
2 Biertische, 2 Personen, ein paar Becher und ekliges Wasserpulvergemisch - fertig.

Also doch hoch zum Auto quälen Geld holen - ach nein, da war ja noch ne Flasche warmes Sprudelwasser...

@kastel67:

nette Gegenüberstellung - da denkt man glatT: "das arme Rad"


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


>


Du hast Dir jetzt aber nicht extra nutella ins gesicht geschmiert, damit es möglichst dramatisch aussah? 

btw: einige der kurzdistanz waren deutlich sauberer als ich, wie geht dem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausing (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hätt hier auch noch ein paar nette "Kratz-den-Schlamm"-Bildchen





Bild in Originalgröße
Das war echt lustig zu sehen wie brüderlich hier die Stöckchen geteilt wurden um noch in die kleinsten Ecken zu kommen 

Und ich als Neuling stellenweise fast im Blindflug ohne Sicht


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ja Startnummer 200 hatb gewonnen mit 3 min Vorsprung, zumindest steht es so in der Ergebnissliste



Der Sieger sieht richtig schnell aus. So schwungvoll wie der sein Bike die Matschpassagen hochschiebt!


----------



## hefra (17. Juni 2008)

Der war schneller als ich? Naja ich glaubs zwar nicht, aber möglich ist alles...


----------



## Alexander74 (17. Juni 2008)

Etwas gedauert hat es. Jetzt ist die Ergebnisliste korrigiert worden.

Gruß,
Alexander


----------



## Hugo Bossi (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein Eindruck vom Sonntag ist sehr durchwachsen, alles in allem habe ich doch das Gefühl einen recht abenteuerlichen Tag erlebt zu haben. Am Samstag Abend habe ich noch schön mein Bike durchgecheckt und liebevoll abgewischt, meine Sachen gepackt und ein schönes kühles Malzbier als energetische Vorbereitung geschlürft. Mit ein wenig Herzklopfen habe ich mich auf den nächsten Tag gefreut. Ich bin dann auch um 5 Uhr aufgestanden, weil ich mich am Start nachmelden wollte (ich wollte erstmal das Wetter abwarten  Hahahaha !!!). So, gefrühstückt, Malzbier getrunken, Magnesiumtablette eingeworfen und um 6:30 nach Aulhausen gedüst. War kurz nach sieben da, habe meine Startnummer geholt und dann erstmal schön ein zweites Frühstück gemacht.  Bis dahin verlief alles nach Plan. Ich habe dann noch mit Sven gewettet, dass ich ein Bier ausgebe, wenn wir einigermaßen trocken zurückkommen sollten. Im Nachhinein hätte ich sogar lieber einen Kasten Bier oder besser noch einen ganzen BIER-LKW ausgegeben, als unter diesen Bedingungen fahren zu müssen. Die ersten 20Km liefen dann auch ziemlich gut, nach der ersten Schlammpackung bei HM 500 dachte ich, das wars mit dem Schlamm. Was danach kam wurde hier ja nun hinreichend diskutiert. Mein geliebtes Stumpi, dass ich gerade noch mit seeeeehr schönen Teilen etwas aufgemotzt habe (das hatte es nach der schönen gemeinsamen Zeit einfach verdient) hatte solche Qualen einfach nicht erwartet. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt war es mir auch egal, ich konnte ja eh nichts ändern. So, also gefahren, getragen und geschoben was eben ging. Bin dann auch nach 4:50 ins Ziel gekommen. Damit kann man unter diesen Bedingungen zufrieden sein, muß es aber nicht. Zur Schadensbilanz: Am Bike ist der vordere Umwerfer in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen. Er hat dem Schlammdruck nicht standgehalten und eine eigenwillige Form angenommen. Sonst alles weitere auch eingeschlammt, auch die Klamotten die ich nach dem Rennen am Auto angezogen habe. Auto innen vollgeschlammt, da ich keine Lust zum Putzen vor Ort hatte. Von außen nicht, da mich ein freundlicher Treckerfahrer gleich rausgezogen hat. Auch mal ein Erlebnis. Unterwegs am Versorgungspunkt hat mir eine freundliche Dame noch Wasser auf die O-Brille geschüttet aber DANN MIT DEN FINGERN DRÜBERGEWISCHT !!!! AAAAAARGH !!!!! Was das Ergebnis ist, kann sich jeder vorstellen. Naja, selbst dran blöd, kann und will hier keinem einen Vorwurf machen. Zu Hause habe ich dann gleich mal zwei Waschmaschinen laufen lassen und bis in den späten Abend mein Bike gereinigt, was meine lieben mitlesenden Kollegen von TaunusNextLevel natürlich nicht anders erwartet haben. Dafür wurde ich von Ihnen nach dem Rennen für den nun angemessenen Zustand des Sportgeräts gelobt. Sodele, Umwerfer ist schon gekauft, wird gleich angeschraubt damit ich morgen wieder den GoCrazy Biketreff versorgen kann. In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Weiterputzen.


----------



## bergbiene (17. Juni 2008)

Hab heut mein bike auch nochmal nachgeputzt nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt. Sah grässlich aus und alles war verranzt irgendwie. Sogar das obere Schaltröllchen wollte sich nicht mehr drehen. Jetzt blitzt und blinkts aber wieder und alles fluscht. 
Muss aber sagen, dass alle parts und natürlich mein Radel selbst fabelhaft funktioniert haben, trotz Schlamm im Übermaß. Ich hab auch funktioniert, bis auf kurzweilige Krämpfe im rechten Beinadduktor nach der scheiß Lauferei. 
Ich fahr im Winter Crossrennen, da lass ich mir so ne Sauerei gefallen, dauert ja das Rennen nur knapp über ne Stunde. Aber 4 h im Siff rumzufahren bzw zu laufen...ist echt eine Zumutung gewesen.


----------



## kastel67 (17. Juni 2008)

Moin,

hatte mir eine Super Taktik zurecht gelegt. Anfangs aus allem heraushalten und dann ab Kilometer 20 nachlegen! HAHAHA da wo es ging war ich bewusst langsam und da wo ich attackierend wollte ging nichts mehr.    

Gruß k67


----------



## null.ahnung (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo K67:
Wie bist Du denn ins Ziel gekommen? Warst ja nach Vp2 an den Rampen schon am fluchen,das Du keine Gänge mehr hast!
Und das Beste kam ja noch!! 

Aber:
Ich denke das bei dem ganzen Gemecker über die 70km Strecke leider untergeht das die VA ansonsten sehr gut organisiert war.
Deswegen möchte ich mich trotz allem Ärger bei der Orga und den vielen netten Helfern nochmal bedanken!! 

Wenn Ihr die richtigen Schlüsse aus der Kritik zieht,steht einem erfolgreicheren Marathon im nächsten Jahr nichts im Wege!!
Also lasst Euch bitte nicht entmutigen.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## kastel67 (17. Juni 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo K67:
> Wie bist Du denn ins Ziel gekommen? Warst ja nach Vp2 an den Rampen schon am fluchen,das Du keine Gänge mehr hast!
> Und das Beste kam ja noch!!
> 
> ...



Moin,

habe die Gänge von Hand sortiert.....steigert die Performance natürlich ungemein!    

Gruß k67


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Juni 2008)

Hugo Bossi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Eindruck vom Sonntag ist sehr durchwachsen, alles in allem habe ich doch das Gefühl einen recht abenteuerlichen Tag erlebt zu haben. Am Samstag Abend habe ich noch schön mein Bike durchgecheckt und liebevoll abgewischt, meine Sachen gepackt und ein schönes kühles Malzbier als energetische Vorbereitung geschlürft. Mit ein wenig Herzklopfen habe ich mich auf den nächsten Tag gefreut. Ich bin dann auch um 5 Uhr aufgestanden, weil ich mich am Start nachmelden wollte (ich wollte erstmal das Wetter abwarten  Hahahaha !!!). So, gefrühstückt, Malzbier getrunken, Magnesiumtablette eingeworfen und um 6:30 nach Aulhausen gedüst. War kurz nach sieben da, habe meine Startnummer geholt und dann erstmal schön ein zweites Frühstück gemacht.  Bis dahin verlief alles nach Plan. Ich habe dann noch mit Sven gewettet, dass ich ein Bier ausgebe, wenn wir einigermaßen trocken zurückkommen sollten. Im Nachhinein hätte ich sogar lieber einen Kasten Bier oder besser noch einen ganzen BIER-LKW ausgegeben, als unter diesen Bedingungen fahren zu müssen. Die ersten 20Km liefen dann auch ziemlich gut, nach der ersten Schlammpackung bei HM 500 dachte ich, das wars mit dem Schlamm. Was danach kam wurde hier ja nun hinreichend diskutiert. Mein geliebtes Stumpi, dass ich gerade noch mit seeeeehr schönen Teilen etwas aufgemotzt habe (das hatte es nach der schönen gemeinsamen Zeit einfach verdient) hatte solche Qualen einfach nicht erwartet. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt war es mir auch egal, ich konnte ja eh nichts ändern. So, also gefahren, getragen und geschoben was eben ging. Bin dann auch nach 4:50 ins Ziel gekommen. Damit kann man unter diesen Bedingungen zufrieden sein, muß es aber nicht. Zur Schadensbilanz: Am Bike ist der vordere Umwerfer in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen. Er hat dem Schlammdruck nicht standgehalten und eine eigenwillige Form angenommen. Sonst alles weitere auch eingeschlammt, auch die Klamotten die ich nach dem Rennen am Auto angezogen habe. Auto innen vollgeschlammt, da ich keine Lust zum Putzen vor Ort hatte. Von außen nicht, da mich ein freundlicher Treckerfahrer gleich rausgezogen hat. Auch mal ein Erlebnis. Unterwegs am Versorgungspunkt hat mir eine freundliche Dame noch Wasser auf die O-Brille geschüttet aber DANN MIT DEN FINGERN DRÜBERGEWISCHT !!!! AAAAAARGH !!!!! Was das Ergebnis ist, kann sich jeder vorstellen. Naja, selbst dran blöd, kann und will hier keinem einen Vorwurf machen. Zu Hause habe ich dann gleich mal zwei Waschmaschinen laufen lassen und bis in den späten Abend mein Bike gereinigt, was meine lieben mitlesenden Kollegen von TaunusNextLevel natürlich nicht anders erwartet haben. Dafür wurde ich von Ihnen nach dem Rennen für den nun angemessenen Zustand des Sportgeräts gelobt. Sodele, Umwerfer ist schon gekauft, wird gleich angeschraubt damit ich morgen wieder den GoCrazy Biketreff versorgen kann. In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Weiterputzen.



Für ein MTB-Marathon-Debüt ganz ordentlich. Das ist wenigstens ein Wettkampf der in Erinnerung bleibt. Vor allem das danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 91005 (19. Juni 2008)

Pleiten, Pech, Pannen und Morast
Es fing klasse an, trotz Wetter gut motiviert. Aber bei Kilometer 8 war Schluss mit Lustig. Bergab, der Vordermann rutscht weg, und ich voll rein. Erfolgloser Bremsversuch mit Nase Grasnarbe. Gut! Die Blessuren nicht so wild, aber das Vorderrad voll im Eimer.
Na klasse, das wars. Die Motvation wechselte in blanken Frust.
Nach dem Zurückrollen in den Startbereich ein Funke der Hoffnung.
Hotte von gleichnamigen Bike-Shop aus Rüdesheim hat mir unbürokratisch ein Vorderrad zur Verfügung gestellt. Einen Herzlichen Dank an Hotte!
Aber leider war eine halbe Stunde, und somit eine anvisierte Platzierung im Ar....! C'est la vie! 
Ansonsten stimme ich denen zu, die die Schiebepassagen im Morast als Zumutung empfunden haben. Das hatte wenig mit Mountainbiken zu tun.
Das waren gefühlte 90 km. Gotte Sei Dank die Gore-Tex Schuhe gewählt.
O.K. das war das erste mal auf der neuen Strecke. Ich denke, das Orga-Team wird die Kritik beherzigen. Der Regen war Gottes Werk! 
Die alte Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach weniger Matsch-gefährdet.
Im Endeffekt hat es dennoch Spaß gemacht
Bis zum Nächsten!
Beste Grüße aus dem Rheingau


----------



## kastel67 (21. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag
> Habe so eben die Fotos von First Foto Factory erhalten.
> Da das Einzelbild ja schon 8,90 kosten sollte habe ich Zähneknirschend die Fotoflat gewählt.
> Mit dem Urteil das die Quali der Bilder total MIES ist. Nur 700kb große Bilddateien finde ich schon lächerlich. Bei den Proficams die eingesetzt wurden waren wohl mindestens 3 MB pro Bild zu erwarten. Was auch beim Bestellvorgang bei First Foto Factory eindeutig erwähnt wird! Mindest Auflösung ca 3Mb.
> ...



Moin,

Online bestellt? Eintüten und zurück schicken. Fernabsatz ist Fernabsatz!!

Gruß k67


----------



## klausing (22. Juni 2008)

Da steht 3 Mio Pixel nicht 3MB! 3MB würden auch ncihts über die Qualität eines Bildes aussagen. 3 Mio Pixel schon. Du kannst ja die Auflösung des Bildes beqem nehmen um das zu kontrollieren. Das geht bei 700KB sehr wohl, auch wenn die Kompression dann schon etwas hoch ist und dadurch die Qualität nachlässt...


----------



## trekracer (22. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @klausing
> Ok dann hab ich mich vor Aufregung verlesen/überlesen.
> Aber 700kb mit 1496/2256 Pixel mit einer Nikon D40 ist ja wohl super schwach.
> Oder die Kamera ist wirklich so gut das sie alle Daten in 700kb presst.
> ...


Auch eine D40 hat sowas wie ein Menu, wo man die Auflösung einstellen kann - von maximal bis Thumbnailgrösse ist da alles machbar  
Die Bilder bei solchen Veranstaltungen werden praktisch nie mit maximaler Auflösung gemacht. Das ist einfach eine Frage von Speicherplatz - garnicht mal in der Kamera (CF liegt aktuell wohl bei 16GB), sondern auf dem Server, wo die alle zu Bestellzwecken archiviert werden.


----------



## klausing (23. Juni 2008)

Die Auflösung ist ok. Aber anscheinend haben die Forografen gleich in JPG mit hoher Kompression abgespeichert. Die sind wohl davon ausgegangen, dass man bei Wald ja eine höhere Kompression wählen kann weil man vom Auge her eh die einzelnen Blätter eines Baumes nicht unterscheidet. 
Das Problem ist dann, dass man an harten Kanten wie sie dann beim Bike sind  so "krisselige" Übergänge bekommt und das ganze sehr unschön aussieht. MIch würde mal interessieren ob das genau bei Dir zutrifft.

Ich hab mir jetzt die Lizens nicht genau durchgelesen ob man die Bilder veröffentlichen kann. Wäre es Dir möglich mal ein Bild hochzuladen, damit man  sich selbst einen Eindruck machen kann? Es sollte ein Bild sein wo man Schaltung oder Speichen sieht, da dort solche harten Kanten auftreten. So hätte man mal einen genaueren Einblick wie gut die Bilder sind.


----------



## #easy# (23. Juni 2008)

hmmmm also wenn ich mir das so durch Lese bin ich echt froh nicht zum Marathon gefahren zu sein ( ich dachte mir schon so etwas..... schlamm und so) war aber wohl noch ein bissl heftiger................ Freund von mir ist die 70km gefahren und hat auch gesagt das es nicht so prall war. Ich bin eine Woche vorher hier gefahren http://www.singletrail.net/ da ging es ähnlich zu. Die Abfahrten waren schon ziehmlich heftig nach dem Regen und dann auch noch "Nachts" das war mir eine spur zu heftig. Glücklicherweise konnte man als Einzelstarter alle 2-3 Runden an den Kärcher fahren aber das Material hat einem echt leid getan  Resultat:
Kettenblatt, Innenlager und Dämpfer schrott und deshalb habe ich auch nicht am Rheingauer teilgenommen (war schon einige mal dabei, aber eben die alte Strecke) Hier hätte eine Alternativ-Strecke (wenigstens für Nachts) sinn gemacht bzw. hätte man solche Schlammpassagen um fahren können auch bei einem Marathon.
easy


----------



## kastel67 (23. Juni 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Auch eine D40 hat sowas wie ein Menu, wo man die Auflösung einstellen kann - von maximal bis Thumbnailgrösse ist da alles machbar
> Die Bilder bei solchen Veranstaltungen werden praktisch nie mit maximaler Auflösung gemacht. Das ist einfach eine Frage von Speicherplatz - garnicht mal in der Kamera (CF liegt aktuell wohl bei 16GB), sondern auf dem Server, wo die alle zu Bestellzwecken archiviert werden.



Moin,

für den schlappen Preis die die bei der Firma für ihre Fotos verlangen kann man nicht erwarten, dass die Serverplatzz kaufen.  Bei den Preisen kann man niedrig Komprimierte Jpg erwarten. 3 MB sollten da schon rüber kommen sonst nutzten mir die ganzen tollen Pixel auch nichts.
Ich bleib dabei. *Retoure und Geld zurück!!!*

Gruß k67


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2008)

fokus/schärfe auf rechter hand?

quali ist jedenfalls recht mager...


----------



## bergbiene (23. Juni 2008)

Also meine Bilder sind zwar auch nur 700 kb groß aber ziemlich scharf geschossen. Kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausing (23. Juni 2008)

> fokus/schärfe auf rechter hand?


ja das ist wahrlich keine Glanzleistung. Ein Fotograf auf sportlichen Veranstaltungen sollte es schon schaffen den Fokus auf den Oberkörper zu richten.


----------



## trekracer (24. Juni 2008)

klausing schrieb:


> ja das ist wahrlich keine Glanzleistung. Ein Fotograf auf sportlichen Veranstaltungen sollte es schon schaffen den Fokus auf den Oberkörper zu richten.


Hast Du jemals versucht, bei einem Radrennen zu fotografieren?
Ist Dir klar, wieviele tausend Bilder die Jungs und Mädels an dem Tag gemacht haben?
Dass da auch mal was unscharf ist, lässt sich nicht wirklich vermeiden. Die Bilder werden zwar vor Onlinestellung gesichtet und Unbrauchbares aussortiert, aber das ist halt immer "relativ" -> für den einen hat auch das leicht unscharfe Bild noch Erinnerungswert, der andere brauchts garnicht.

Was mich eher gewundert hat war unter welch miesen Lichtbedingungen die Bilder gemacht wurden bzw. gemacht werden mussten. Dafür sind die Ergebnisse erstaunlich gut geworden - auch und vor allem in Sachen Belichtungszeit/Bewegungsunschärfe. Da wird zwangsläufig mit weit offener Blende gearbeitet, was natürlich zu Lasten der Tiefenschärfe geht.

Davon unbenommen hätte man sich natürlich Fotoplätze aussuchen können, die bessere Lichtverhältnisse geboten hätten.


...sagt der olle trekracer, der Fotograf gelernt hat.


----------



## klausing (24. Juni 2008)

Ich sag ja auch nichts dagegen wenn mal das eine oder andere Bild so ist, aber wenn sie alle so sind ...
Gerade Du als Fotograf solltest wissen was man bei den heutigen Kameras so alles rausholen kann. Genügend Speicher vorausgesetzt (der heute für keinen Fotografen auf solchen Veranstaltungen mehr ein Problem sein sollte) kann man die Bilder mit wesentlich kleineren Kompressionen (wenn nicht sogar RAW) speichern. 
Ich bemängele auch nicht die Ausleuchtung und Tiefenschärfe sondern, dass der Fotograf den falschen Fokus gewählt hat. Das ist handwerklich gesehen ein Fehler.
Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten diese Digicams bieten einene Fokus auf einen einzelnen Punkt, einen kleinen Bereich oder gar einen flächigen Fokus bieten brauch ich Dir doch nicht zu erzählen. Schnell genug sind diese Kameras allemal für diese Dinge.

Das sind Dinge die ein Sportfotograf weiß und auch entsprechend einsetzt.


----------



## trekracer (24. Juni 2008)

klausing schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nichts dagegen wenn mal das eine oder andere Bild so ist, aber wenn sie alle so sind ...
> Gerade Du als Fotograf solltest wissen was man bei den heutigen Kameras so alles rausholen kann. Genügend Speicher vorausgesetzt (der heute für keinen Fotografen auf solchen Veranstaltungen mehr ein Problem sein sollte) kann man die Bilder mit wesentlich kleineren Kompressionen (wenn nicht sogar RAW) speichern.
> Ich bemängele auch nicht die Ausleuchtung und Tiefenschärfe sondern, dass der Fotograf den falschen Fokus gewählt hat. Das ist handwerklich gesehen ein Fehler.
> Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten diese Digicams bieten einene Fokus auf einen einzelnen Punkt, einen kleinen Bereich oder gar einen flächigen Fokus bieten brauch ich Dir doch nicht zu erzählen. Schnell genug sind diese Kameras allemal für diese Dinge.
> ...


Bei einem Mountainbiker, der Dir mit - sagen wir mal "nur" 20km/h - frontal entgegenkommt, hast Du keine Chance, den Fokus irgendwo hinzulegen.

Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Schärfefalle > Du legst den Fokus vorher auf einen Punkt und löst in dem Moment aus, wo der Fahrer genau dort ist. Kannst dann aber eben nur ein Bild machen und nicht wie geschehen mehere.
2. Autofokus > Ein aktueller Autofokus fokusiert praktisch in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie die Kamera Bilder machen kann. Da kann man also auch auf bewegte Objekte "draufhalten" ohne weiter nachdenken zu müssen.

Wenn man - wie in diesem Fall - zighundert Fahrer hintereinander abschiessen muss, kann man nur auf stinknormalen mittenbetonten AF schalten und zusehen, dass der Fahrer sich halbwegs in der Bildmitte befindet. Fokusiert wird dann auf das nächstliegende Objekt in Bildmitte - i.d.R. ist das der Lenker (wie auch im geposteten Fall sichtbar). Den Rest, also die Schärfe auf dem Fahrer/Gesicht muss dann die Tiefenschärfe erledigen. Bei den gegebenen Lichtverhältnissen musste aber - wie schon gesagt - mit grosser Öffnung fotografiert werden, also mit geringer Tiefenschärfe (relative Schärfenausdehnung vor und hinter der eigentlichen Fokusebene).

Die Schärfe in irgendeiner Weise manuell nachzuführen oder den Fokus innerhalb des Bildfeldes zu vesetzen ist in der gegebenen Zeit schlicht unmöglich.

Das einzige, was man den Fotografen vor Ort ankreiden könnte wäre also, dass sie sich finstere Ecken zum Bildermachen ausgesucht haben. Alternativ hätten sie noch einen Blitz verwenden können (wollten sie aber wohl nicht wg. Irritation der Fahrer und weniger schöner Licht-Atmosphäre). Da habe ich mich in der Tat drüber gewundert, zumal es andere Punkte an der Strecke gab, die auch attraktive Bilder hergegeben hätten und nicht im dichten Wald lagen.


Mit Auflösung, RAW, TIF, JPEG oder Megapixeln hat das alles nichts zu tun. Auch die digitale Fotografie unterliegt den physikalischen Gesetzmässigkeiten.


----------



## #easy# (24. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Impressionen:
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



kann es sein das ich Dich bzw. das Bike in Emmelshausen gesehen habe?
easy


----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich Dich bzw. das Bike in Emmelshausen gesehen habe?
> easy



Jo!! Mit Kettenriß 3 km vorm Ziel. Rhens war ich auch und am 13. Juli am Erbeskopf.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> So nach nun 2 Mail Kontakten mit den Fotofuzzis und absoluter Uneinsichtigkeit dies : Viel blabla mit der Betonung wir fotografieren nicht mit "billigen Digicams" sondern mit Nikon-Profikameras!
> Sie erkennen max 1 Foto als etwas unscharf an.
> Fazit: *Die wollen die Kohle* ich bezahle und werde NIE MEHR dort ordern und wenn es in meiner Macht steht auch keiner mehr aus unserem Verein!
> 
> ...



Du hast noch gar nicht bezahlt? Umso mehr ein Grund vom Kauf zurück zu treten. Oder glaubst Du im Ernst die ziehen deswegen vor Gericht.

Gruß k67


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo nochmal!
Thomas ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast???
Man kann Deinen Bierbauch doch gut erkennen!!!
(Kleiner Scherz am Rande!!)

Bis dann(spätestens am Erbeskopf!!)
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (24. Juni 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Nee kein Bierbauch!
> Die Trikotquali ist so gut das es in größe 6 viel zu groß ist und wie ein Putzlappen aussieht



Ja nee is klar


----------



## kastel67 (26. Juni 2008)

!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Juni 2008)

Musik und Bilder passen ja gar nicht... auch wenn der 60er Jahre Heavy Verschnitt dem einen oder anderen Dynamik suggeriert, wäre Schwanensee ggf. besser gewesen. Sorry, und das, was man von der Strecke sieht in Kombi mit den vielen Meinungen bestärken mich in der Meinunng, dass Cafés aufsuchen an diesem So. die eindeutig bessere Idee war.


----------



## Wiegetritt (28. Juni 2008)

also Musik hin oder her... der clip gibt doch einen Eindruck, was wir da mitgemacht haben (z.B. für die die NICHT dabei waren).

Nachdem der Marathon nun 2 Wochen her ist, das Bike und und Klamotten wieder sauber sind, und sich die Emotionen gelegt haben, muss man doch zugeben, dass diese Veranstaltung einem sicher mehr in Erinnerung bleiben wird, als einer von vielen Schönwettermarathons.
Im geschönten Rückblick heißt es dann "weißt du noch..." oder "Bist du auch mitgeschlammt..." und dann war es doch ein Erlebnis  

Dafür sind wir halt Mountainbiker und nicht Rennradfahrer


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Juni 2008)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> also Musik hin oder her... der clip gibt doch einen Eindruck, was wir da mitgemacht haben (z.B. für die die NICHT dabei waren).
> 
> Nachdem der Marathon nun 2 Wochen her ist, das Bike und und Klamotten wieder sauber sind, und sich die Emotionen gelegt haben, muss man doch zugeben, dass diese Veranstaltung einem sicher mehr in Erinnerung bleiben wird, als einer von vielen Schönwettermarathons.
> Im geschönten Rückblick heißt es dann "weißt du noch..." oder "Bist du auch mitgeschlammt..." und dann war es doch ein Erlebnis
> ...



so isses


----------

